# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Länsilinjat Oy

## killerpop

Tänään bongasin Tampereella (tilausajossa?) hyvin pitkän Carrus Fifty / Volvo B10M:n. Auto näyttäis olevan "ruotsalaistyyppinen" linjakilviltään (7-segmentin lämpömittarit edessä ja takana). Rekisteri TNI-149 ja väritys täysin valkoinen. Maalipintaa voisi kuvitella varsin tuoreeksi.

Mutta kenenkäs auto tämä on?

----------


## killerpop

Itse itselleni vastaten, AKE:n haun mukaan kyseessä on uusi Länsilinjat #49, 340Hv koneella. Volvo B10M-70 vuodelta 1993

MODEDIT/kuukanko: Vaihdoin vastauksen myös ketjun otsikoksi

----------


## tkp

> Itse itselleni vastaten, AKE:n haun mukaan kyseessä on uusi Länsilinjat #49, 340Hv koneella. Volvo B10M-70 vuodelta 1993


"uusi" auto Länsilinjoille...  :Smile:

----------


## J_J

Toinen vastaavan ikäinen, ja käsittääkseni myös muutenkin samankaltainen auto on kuulemma myös rantautunut Länsilinjoille Ruotsista. Toisessa näistä on automaattivaihteisto, toisessa EGS. Tietolähteeni mukaan menisivät Nokian suunnan liikenteeseen, mutta nähtäväksi jää. Ainakin toinen oli ollut tällä viikolla jo teipattavana ja linjakilpiasennuksessa.

----------


## killerpop

No niin, autot ovat entiset PWE589 ja PWN799. Näemmä svenskbusshistoriassa on tämän PWE589:n (LL #49) kohdalla virhe korinumerossa (pitäisi olla 7608, eikä 7607). Molemmat siis Wiimalaisia ja MkIII -alustalla.

----------


## killerpop

LL #45 oli tänään 16.9.2005 neitsytmatkallaan linjalla 79, joka tulee olemaan sen vakisijoitus. Kuveja löytynee täältä

----------


## killerpop

Länsilinjat #38 on sitten Irisbus Axer.

Tämä kaunistanee hieman yhtiön vuonna 2005 hankkimien autojen listaa.

----------


## TEP70

> LL #45 oli tänään 16.9.2005 neitsytmatkallaan linjalla 79, joka tulee olemaan sen vakisijoitus. Kuveja löytynee täältä


Heh, noita Fiftyjä menee jo Venäjällekin. Ruotsissa varmaan niputetaan Suomi melkein samaan kehitysmaaluokkaan: tulevat tänne ostamaan meiltä käytetyt autot, kun ei ole uusiin varaa.  :Laughing:

----------


## killerpop

> Länsilinjat #38 on sitten Irisbus Axer.


Ja kuten havainnoissa totesin, auto oli tänään ensimmäistä kertaa liikenteessä. 13:55 lähdön Linnavuoreen ikuistin kuviksi ja seuraavaksi auto painelikin Parkanoon, jonne autolla ajetaan jatkossakin.

----------


## TC6-Z3

Uljas peli, ei voi kiistää!
Näitä lisää Suomen kamaralle!
Hintakin lienee varsin kilpailukykyinen!
Ja Karille kiitokset hienoista kuvista (taas)

----------


## Miska

> Uljas peli, ei voi kiistää!


Kyllä tuollaisesta kehitysmaabussista on uljaus kaukana.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kyllä tuollaisesta kehitysmaabussista on uljaus kaukana.


Näin on, näyttää ihan venäläiseltä (tietysti, onhan suunnittelu suoraan rautaesiripun takaa).

Jotenkin voisi kuvitella, että firmoille olisi parempi ostaa vain vähän käytettyjä vakiovuorobusseja Ruotsista. Hinta olisi halvempi, bussit laadukkaampia ja kestäisivät kauemmin, matkustajat pitäisivät busseista enemmän, korjaamolle ei tarvittaisi koulutusta ja varaosavarastoa uuteen merkkiin.

Jos TC6-Z3 on sitä mieltä, että nämä ovat uljaita, niin ei kai vaan ole odotettavissa että näitä vehkeitä olisi tulossa KA-konsernin riveihin? Jos näin on, niin menee kyllä konsernin uuden kaluston ulkomuoto aika naurettavaksi, kun uudet ovat näitä kehitysmaabusseja ja 50-luvun muotoilua edustavia Kabuseja.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Minusta on ihan hyvä, että kaikkea kokeillaan. Länskähän on ostanut viime aikoina myös vanhoja ruåtsibusseja ja siellä vertaillaan varmaan aktiivisesti Axerin pärjäämistä vaikkapa juuri niihin.
Sen vähän ja epätarkan jutun mukaan, mitä olen vaikkapa Suomen Axer-rintamalla pioneerina olleen Ventoniemen kokemuksista kuullut, ei tuo tsekkirassi nyt niin surkea olisi. Eikä se minusta mitenkään vastenmielinen matkustaakaan ole.
Se, miten Karosa ajan hammasta kestää, nähdään tietenkin vasta tulevina vuosina.
Karosa-designhan on parhaillaan uudistumassa, kun Axerin tilalle tulee Arway, toivottavasti uuden ulkomuodon vastapainoksi ei tule isoa kasaa lastentauteja.   :Smile:

----------


## TC6-Z3

> Jos TC6-Z3 on sitä mieltä, että nämä ovat uljaita, niin ei kai vaan ole odotettavissa että näitä vehkeitä olisi tulossa KA-konsernin riveihin.


Sorry vaan kuukanko, mut mun ihan henkilökohtaiset mielipiteet ei mitenkään edusta Koiviston Auto -yhtymän kalustopolitiikkaa. Ja en ainakaan tiedä, että näitä olisi ko. linja-autoyhtymälle tulossa.

Mutta henkilökohtaisesti olen sitämieltä, että Irisbus on liikennöitsijälle - kuin liikennöitsijälle - järkevä hankinta, sillä hinta on todella huokea verratunta näihin ns. suomibusseihin, ja laatu on silti varmasti samalla tasolla.

----------


## tkp

> järkevä hankinta, sillä hinta on todella huokea verratunta näihin ns. suomibusseihin, ja laatu on silti varmasti samalla tasolla.


Toivotaan...Kyllähän esim. Skoda on nykyään täysin länsiautojen veroinen, ellei jopa parempikin, mutta tähän lienee suurimpana vaikuttajana ollut Volkswagen, joka on kaatanut rahaa autotehtaaseen. Toivotaan että Irisbus:lla on samanlaiset edellytykset kehittää toimintaa.

----------


## killerpop

Taas on tullut kalustoa. 

Meinaan AYG-703, Volvo B10M 6x2 Mustajärven Liikenteeltä (liittynee linjakauppaan). Paikkojahan tässä autossa on pirusti, mutta vuosimalli on niinkin tuore kuin 1984   :Rolling Eyes:  

Numero lienee #3, mutten ole omin silmin nähny, joten en voi vielä vahvistaa.

----------


## jyyki

Onhan tuo Axer kumminkin ihan uusi auto. Ei ole käytetty eikä uudelleen koritettu niin tuskin siitä nyt pelkkä valmistusmaa tekee huonompaa kuin joku miljoonan ajettu yli kymmenvuotias Fifty. Mitenkään näitä Ruotsista käytettynä tuotuja väheksymättä. Ja Ivecon tekniikkakin on ihan toimiva. Turhat ennakkoluulot vaan pois ja lisää Irisbusseja Suomeen. Saapahan maaseudun vakiovuorotkin ihan uusia autoja kohtuuhinnalla, kun niitä kerran kilpailutuksetkin vaatii.

----------


## Ozzy

Ei mulla ainakaan mitään ennakkoluuloja ole, onhan tuo pitkään aikaan varmaankin ainoa vakkarivuoroon Länskän ostama uusi auto- tervetuloa vaan. Mutta pitemmän päällehän tuolla Pori/Etelä-Pohjanmaa/ Tre pohjoinen alueella varmasti tapahtuu jotain yritys- ja linjaostoja lisää ja niin paljon kuin Länskää periaatteesta "diggaankin" ; epäilen että ihan mahdotonta ei ole sen myynti Connexille tai Koivistolle- toisaalta jos taseessa on hynää niin voipi käydä niinkin että Lauttis ja Hautamäen toiminnot olisivatkin Länskän ostettavissa, mutta jotain selvyyttä tuolle alueelle varmasti on joskus tulossa; onko aika kypsä vielä? Epäilen ettei, mutta katotaanpa vaikka 3-5 vuoden päästä...

----------


## killerpop

> Mutta pitemmän päällehän tuolla Pori/Etelä-Pohjanmaa/ Tre pohjoinen alueella varmasti tapahtuu jotain yritys- ja linjaostoja lisää ja niin paljon kuin Länskää periaatteesta "diggaankin" ; epäilen että ihan mahdotonta ei ole sen myynti Connexille tai Koivistolle- toisaalta


Olen tietoisesti vältellyt vastaamatta tähän aiheeseen, vaikka se kaikin puolin herkullinen onkin. Joka tapauksessa, kaikki ennusmerkit alkaa viitata siihen, että aika on kypsä.

Itse yritän silti olla spekuloimatta, vaikka mitä hurjempia huhuja korviin kantautuukin. Pidetään ne toistaiseksi kuitenkin huhuasteella ja suhtaudutaan niihin sitten, kun ja jos ja kun on kauppaa käyty - suuntaan jos toiseen. Toisaalta, joissain huhuissa voi olla vahvasti perääkin.

Itse haluan omalta osaltani taata työrauhan nykyisen Länsilinjat Oy:n työntekijöille, enkä pahastuisi, jos vielä olisin näkemässä yhtiön 70-vuotisjuhlapäivät. Vastahan siitä on vuosi, kun mittariin tuli "eläkeikä" 65-vuotta, mutta ei sen tarvitse tarkoittaa taantumista ja viimeistä "juhlavuotta".

En kuulu sisäpiiriin, enkä pysty täten mitään huhuja kumoamaankaan, mutta Ozzy on hyvin todennäköisesti oikeassa sen suhteen, että jotain tulee tapahtumaan. Ehkä nopeammin kuin osaamme aavistaakaan. Mutta mitä, sen näyttää aika.

----------


## killerpop

Toinenkin auto tuli Mustajärveltä, se on Volvo B10M / Carrus Star 301 (BKX-904). Tämä lienee menossa Kankaanpäähän. Numerosta ei tietoa, tarkistin AKE:sta juuri.

----------


## killerpop

ja BKX-904 on #84, auto tuli hetki sitten Tuurista, joten se otettiin nyt ekaa kertaa linjalle.

----------


## J_J

Melko nykyaikainen, ja tämän päivän liikenteeseen sopiva yksilö otettiin ajoon melkein 20-vuotiaana... Yksiovinen, ahdaspenkkinen ja manuaalivaihteinen maaseutuauto. Alkaa meininki muistuttaa pian erästä Suurta Mahtavaa Konsernia. Veljekset Salmelaan on vielä vähän matkaa kaluston iällä mitaten  :Wink:

----------


## killerpop

> Toinenkin auto tuli Mustajärveltä, se on Volvo B10M / Carrus Star 301 (BKX-904). Tämä lienee menossa Kankaanpäähän. Numerosta ei tietoa, tarkistin AKE:sta juuri.


Ja nyt tuosta on vihdoin jonkinlainen kuva.

----------


## killerpop

Länsilinjat #82 - uusi rahtipeli on vihdoin totta. 15 metrinen B12M esiintynee pian kuvina.

----------


## J_J

> Länsilinjat #82 - uusi rahtipeli on vihdoin totta. 15 metrinen B12M esiintynee pian kuvina.


Silminnäkijähavainnon mukaan "melkein puoli autoa oli ikkunat kalteroitu"  :Wink:  Eli taattua RahtiLinja tyyliä tämäkin yksilö. Hatunnosto kuitenkin kaikesta huolimatta, Tampereelle yksi kunnon auto lisää, myös korinsa puolesta...

----------


## J80

> Silminnäkijähavainnon mukaan "melkein puoli autoa oli ikkunat kalteroitu"  Eli taattua RahtiLinja tyyliä tämäkin yksilö. Hatunnosto kuitenkin kaikesta huolimatta, Tampereelle yksi kunnon auto lisää, myös korinsa puolesta...



On se hyvä, että uutta kalustoa tulee! Länskäkin on yritys, joka toimii kumminkin tuottaakseen voittoa. Samahan se on, mistä ne rahat tulee, kun vain tulee. Jos kerran rahtia on enemmän kuin matkustajia, miksi kuljettaa 15 metriä tyhjiä penkkejä?!

----------


## J_J

Joo, toki on hyvä että sitä valuuttaa jostain (vaikka sitten rahdista) tulee kassaan. Käynyt on vaan mielessä, mikä on tuollaisen auton käyttömahdollisuudet siinä vaiheessa, missä Länskän 62 on nyt. Autolla ikää n. 10 vuotta, ajettuja kilometreja riittävästi. Tolkuttomalla pakettihuoneella auton perällä ei tee mitään muualla kuin jossain tietyillä EB-vuoroilla. Kuitenkin auton yleisilme alkaa jo olla (iän ja ajettujen kilometrien myötä) monin osin sellainen, että se olisi saatava siirrettyä se vähemmän näkyviin hommiin...

Äkkiä ajatellen olisi viisaampaa ostaa vähän helpommin jatkosijoitettavissa olevaa kalustoa, mutta kuten sanottu, jokainen tyylillään.

----------


## J80

> Käynyt on vaan mielessä, mikä on tuollaisen auton käyttömahdollisuudet siinä vaiheessa, missä Länskän 62 on nyt.


Oikeassa olet, ettei tätä 62:sta oikein helposti voi penkittää takaseinään asti, mutta eikös tämä uusi 82 ole juuri ikkunoilla varustettu versio, josta sitten "pienellä" koritehtaan muutoksilla saadaan jatkojalostettua normaali linja-auto. Kunhan se on ensin tienannut itsensä noissa nyytivuoroissa, missä paketteja liikkuu satamäärin vuorokaudessa. 

Uskon ainakin, että kyllä Länskällä on laskettu tarkkaan ja moneen kertaan se, että tälläinen auto maksaa itse itsensä näissä pakettivuoroissa, ennen kuin tälläisiä lähdetään edes suunnittelemaan.

----------


## J_J

> Uskon ainakin, että kyllä Länskällä on laskettu tarkkaan ja moneen kertaan se, että tälläinen auto maksaa itse itsensä näissä pakettivuoroissa, ennen kuin tälläisiä lähdetään edes suunnittelemaan.



En minäkään epäile, etteikö olisi laskettu tarkoin tuota hankintaa. Helpottaa vaan vaikkapa huoltojen/korjausten ajaksi vara-auton/autojen sijoittelua todella paljon, kun kalusto on mahdollisimman samantyyppistä. Joskus kuitenkin lienee edessä hetki, kun rahtiauton tilalle on laitettava joku "tavallinen" auto. Tai sitten huolloista/autokierroista johtuen rahtiauto saattaakin joutua väärään eli tavalliseen vuoroon, missä saattaisi ollakin tarvetta suuremmalle istuinmäärälle.

Ps. Eiköhän sen 62:n penkitys perään asti ole sekin haluttaessa mahdollista. Hieman enemmän vaan on työtä sen tapauksessa, kun ikkunatkin pitää pellin tilalle asentaa. Kysymys onkin kai ennemmin siitä, paljonko vielä kannattaa sijoittaa euroja niin paljon ajetun ja "vanhan" auton käyttötarkoituksen muuttamiseen. Suomessa(kin) on nähty suoritettavan jos jonkinlaisia, paljon esimerkkiä suurempia korin muutostöitä hyvällä menestyksellä. Siksipä en tuotakaan modifikaatiota mahdottomana osaa pitää.

----------


## killerpop

Olin kattovinani tämän uuden #82:n rekkariksi MEI-782. Tänään tilausajossa.

----------


## killerpop

5.6.2006 Länsilinjat alkaa ajamaan myös vanhaa Pakkalan Liikenteen vuoroa Alavus - Seinäjoki - Alavus lauantaipäivisin. 

Samaisena päivänä tulee voimaan myös kesäaikataulut, joissa mielenkiintoinen linjojen 85 ja 50 yhdistelmä lähtee lauantaiaamuisin Mutalasta ja kulkee Ylöjärven keskustan ja Vuorentaustan kautta Siivikkalaan ja sieltä linjan 50 reittiä Höytämöön.

Lupasin kuvia ennen aikaan, tässä LL #82

----------


## JT

> Lupasin kuvia ennen aikaan, tässä LL #82


Ai että on tyylikäs. :Smile:  Varsinkin uudenlainen sisusta, joka on paljon pirteämpi kuin lukuisat muut mustanharmaat ExpressBusit.

Onko vielä tietoa, että mihin vuoroon menee tai edes ajetaanko HKI-VAASA vai TRE-VAASA -väliä?

----------


## killerpop

> Onko viel&#228; tietoa, ett&#228; mihin vuoroon menee tai edes ajetaanko HKI-VAASA vai TRE-VAASA -v&#228;li&#228;?


Kyll&#228; tuon olisi tarkoitus siirty&#228; kohta puoliin ajaan Helsinki-Tampere-Sein&#228;joki-Kokkola -linjaa.

----------


## J_J

> Kyllä tuon olisi tarkoitus siirtyä kohta puoliin ajaan Helsinki-Tampere-Seinäjoki-Kokkola -linjaa.


Heti sitten, kunhan tarpeeksi usealla kuljettajalla on digipiirturikortti, jotta koko linjaa pystytään tuon kuljettajakaartin voimin ajamaan?  :Wink:

----------


## Ranke

Länsilinjojen #12 oli Huittisten aikuiskoulutuksen ajossa tänään päivällä

----------


## Laituri

(Tampereen paikallisliikenne/Connex Tampere/Alhonen&Lastunen) (Linkki viestiketjuun)


> HKL-AOL:n käytössä on myös toinen Tampereella liikennöinyt bussi, Länsilinjat 12.





> Tänään oli #12  kuitenkin jo palannut kotiin ja hyökkäämässä kohti Kankaanpäätä.
> Kuvalinkki


Tampere 8.6.2006
LL#12 Sammon valtatiellä, ajo-opetus (valkoinen kolmio)

----------


## Ozzy

Kellekäs tuo #11 Kapena on siirtynyt sitten- ei tuosta ole kuin ehkä viikko tai pari, toukokuuta kuitenkin, kun ajeli Hämpillä Länskän väreissä ja teipeissä??

----------


## killerpop

> Kellekäs tuo #11 Kapena on siirtynyt sitten- ei tuosta ole kuin ehkä viikko tai pari, toukokuuta kuitenkin, kun ajeli Hämpillä Länskän väreissä ja teipeissä??


Länsilinjoillahan se edelleen on, myytävänä jo syksystä alkaen kun sille ei ole ollut ajoa. Ennen toukokuun pahinta kalustopulatilannetta, sillä todennäköisesti ajettiin viimeksi linjan 50 syöttöliikennettä Pohtola-Siivikkala osuudella Pohtosillan ollessa remontissa. Linjakilpikin tuosta otettiin  tuon jälkeen VanHooliin #3. Siitä ei oo käsitystä, mitä tuolla autolla toukokuussa ajettiin.

----------


## Laituri

LL #12 (Deca) 



> Huittisten aikuiskoulutuksen ajossa


Ma 26.6. n&#228;kyi j&#228;lleen linjalla, 79 Linnavuoreen.

----------


## PNu

> Toisaalta, kyllähän esim toinen tamperelaisista "suurista" yhtiöistä on tuota "salmelamaista" kalustopolitiikkaa tässä viime vuosina harjoitellut. Milloin mistäkin on tullut yhtiöön käytettyjä autoyksilöitä, vanhin on tainnut olla taloon tullessaan 21-vuotias. Enää ei ole pitkä matka Veljekset Salmelan automuseomeininkiin.


Tämän kaltainen lausunto on aika ikävä, koska tarkoittamasi yhtiön autokanta on oikeasti parantunut viimeisen 10 vuoden aikana paljon ja esim. pikavuoroautoista on puolet 2000-luvulla valmistuneita. Tuo 21-vuotiaana ostettu yksilökin tuli käsittääkseni vain linjakaupan seurauksena.

----------


## J_J

> Tämän kaltainen lausunto on aika ikävä, koska tarkoittamasi yhtiön autokanta on oikeasti parantunut viimeisen 10 vuoden aikana paljon ja esim. pikavuoroautoista on puolet 2000-luvulla valmistuneita. Tuo 21-vuotiaana ostettu yksilökin tuli käsittääkseni vain linjakaupan seurauksena.


En tiedä millä kriteerillä ko. yhtiön kalusto on parantunut paljon. Takavuosina (luetaan 80-luvulla) yritys hankki kuitenkin tasaisena virtana täysin uusia, ja lisäksi kunnostetulle omalle alustalle tehtyjä uudelleenkoritettuja autoja niin pika-, vakiovuoro- kuin lähiliikenteeseenkin. Tuolloin hankinnat useimmiten olivat tyyppiä "sarja", mutta sittemmin 1990- ja 2000 -luvuilla on hankinnat olleet joko yksittäisiä autoja uusina, tai vaihtoehtoisesti käytettynä hankittuja noin 10-vuotiaita, ja jopa yli 20-vuotiaita autoja. Kuten olen tainnut aiemminkin mainita, taitaa Länsilinjoilla olla laivaston kokonaisvahvuuteen nähden ennätysmäärä eri merkkisiä ja mallisia autoja. Se, miten se vaikuttaa huolto- ja korjaustoimintaan ja sen synnyttämiin kustannuksiin, hirvittää jo ajatuksenakin.

Mitä taas tulee siihen 21-vuotiaana kalustokirjastoon liittyneeseen yksilöön... Vaikka ehtona linjakaupalle taitaa ollakin myös kaupan kohteena olevan liikenteen hoitamiseksi tarvittavan kaluston siirtyminen, mikään tuskin pakottaa käyttämään sitä kaupassa tullutta romuikäistä kalustoa liikenteen hoitoon? Veikkaanpa, että kovin monessa yhtiössä tuollaista autoa ei olisi viitsitty enää edes maalata talon väreihin...

----------


## PNu

> En tiedä millä kriteerillä ko. yhtiön kalusto on parantunut paljon. Takavuosina (luetaan 80-luvulla) yritys hankki kuitenkin tasaisena virtana täysin uusia, ja lisäksi kunnostetulle omalle alustalle tehtyjä uudelleenkoritettuja autoja niin pika-, vakiovuoro- kuin lähiliikenteeseenkin.


80-luvulla yhtiöllä olikin erittäin laadukas autokanta mutta 90-luvun alkupuolella se ei hankkinut noin viiteen vuoteen lainkaan täysin uusia autoja. Tästä 90-luvun puolivälin tasosta kalusto on sittemmin parantunut kaikilla kriteereillä. Syy käytettynä ostettujen autojen suureen määrään on epäilemättä siinä, että kalustoa on jouduttu viimeisen 10 vuoden aikana uusimaan niin nopeassa tahdissa, ettei sitä ole voitu tehdä pelkin uudishankinnoin. Kannattaa huomata, että vain noin 15 % yhtiön nykyisistä busseista on ollut talossa jo ennen vuotta 1995.

----------


## Zambo

> Kannattaa huomata, ett&#228; vain noin 15 % yhti&#246;n nykyisist&#228; busseista on ollut talossa jo ennen vuotta 1995.


Mielenkiintoinen n&#228;k&#246;kulma sin&#228;ns&#228;. Esim. T&#228;n&#228; vuonna ostettu 10 vuotias auto ei ehk&#228; ole ollut talossa silloin, mutta ei se siit&#228; uutta tee mill&#228;&#228;n keinolla.

----------


## PNu

> Mielenkiintoinen näkökulma sinänsä. Esim. Tänä vuonna ostettu 10 vuotias auto ei ehkä ole ollut talossa silloin, mutta ei se siitä uutta tee millään keinolla.


Ei mutta on se silti uudempi kuin 20 vuotta vanha auto, joka sillä 10 vuotta vanhalla korvataan. Kai sitä on parempi ajaa käytettynä ostetulla 90-luvun puolivälin Setralla, kuin uutena hankitulla Kutter 9:llä?

Pointti on kuitenkin siinä, että yhtiö on joutunut 10 vuoden aikana uusimaan noin 85 % autokannastaan. Kuinka moni tämän kokoluokan bussiyhtiö kykenisi tekemään sen pelkästään uusia autoja ostamalla?

----------


## Eppu

> Pointti on kuitenkin siinä, että yhtiö on joutunut 10 vuoden aikana uusimaan noin 85 % autokannastaan. Kuinka moni tämän kokoluokan bussiyhtiö kykenisi tekemään sen pelkästään uusia autoja ostamalla?


Kuule vertaapa vaikka toiseen samalla seudulla liikennöivään saman kokoluokan yhtiöön Paunuun. Paunu on uusinut noin 10 vuodessa lähes koko lähiliikennekalustonsa - kaikki autot ovat olleet uusia ja matalalattiaisia. LL puolestaan on hankkinut melkoisen kirjavaa - pääasiassa käytettyä - kalustoa hoitamaansa lähiliikenteeseen. Kyllä jokin mättää ja pahasti kun edelleen saa esim. linjalla 50 tyytyä esim. sirkkelimersukyytiin. Jos liikenne kilpailutettaisiin koko seudulla, saisi LL kärsiä kovat tappiot nahoissaan, jollei se olisi valmis panostamaan kalustonsa laatuun.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Kuule vertaapa vaikka toiseen samalla seudulla liikennöivään saman kokoluokan yhtiöön Paunuun. Paunu on uusinut noin 10 vuodessa lähes koko lähiliikennekalustonsa - kaikki autot ovat olleet uusia ja matalalattiaisia. LL puolestaan on hankkinut melkoisen kirjavaa - pääasiassa käytettyä - kalustoa hoitamaansa lähiliikenteeseen. Kyllä jokin mättää ja pahasti kun edelleen saa esim. linjalla 50 tyytyä esim. sirkkelimersukyytiin. Jos liikenne kilpailutettaisiin koko seudulla, saisi LL kärsiä kovat tappiot nahoissaan, jollei se olisi valmis panostamaan kalustonsa laatuun.


Jos liikenne kilpailutettaisiin Tampereella, kävisi yhtä huonosti kuin Helsingissä. Toivotaan, että näin ei käy. Onneksi myös lähes kaikki liikenne on liikenneluvilla, joten niitä ei onneksi voi kilpailuttaa. Kilpailutuksessa häviävät vain asiakkaat. Valitettavasti Helsingistä löytyy vielä joitakuita, jotka eivät ole vieläkään ymmärtäneet tätä. 

Ja mitä Paunuun tulee, kannattaa muistaa että kyllähän sitä autoja voi ostaa niin kauan kun pankki sanoo kyllä asialle. Todennäköistä on tuleva pitkä kuiva kausi kalustohankinnoissa. Ellei Paunu ole keksinyt viisastenkiveä ja tahko rahaa kuin roskaa jollain... 

Ja onhan se hyvä, että saadut autot maalataan omiin väreihin, ettei monen firman tyyliin ajeta miljoonalla erivärisellä autolla. Ja monta, monta kertaa kun uutena hankittu auto uupuu, joku 20+v vekotin on se, joka pelastaa päivän. 

On totta, että vanhoissa autoissa on jotain huonoja puolia, mutta mitä järkeä sitoa rahaa uuteen autoon pankkin taakse, kun voit tehdä bisnestä pienemmällä investoinnilla käytetyllä? Tietysti kultainen keskitie on löydettävä. Ei nykyhinnoilla tästä maasta löydy montaa yritystä, joka voi ostaa suurta määrä uutta kalustoa.

----------


## J_J

> Ja mitä Paunuun tulee, kannattaa muistaa että kyllähän sitä autoja voi ostaa niin kauan kun pankki sanoo kyllä asialle. Todennäköistä on tuleva pitkä kuiva kausi kalustohankinnoissa. Ellei Paunu ole keksinyt viisastenkiveä ja tahko rahaa kuin roskaa jollain...


Ensinnäkin totean, että luojan kiitos, tehtäväkenttääni ei kuulu pohtia millä rahoitustavalla kannattaa Länsilinjojen tai Paunun uudet autonsa ostaa. Sitä varten käsittääkseni kummassakin yrityksessä on hieman fiksumpia henkilöitä näitä ratkaisuja pohtimassa. Oletan että omaksi panoksekseni riittää tehdä työni mahdollisimman hyvin ja pitää ne asiakkaat tyytyväisinä, jotta he tulisivat jatkossakin osallistumaan palkkani maksuun.

Toisekseen, on myös hyvä ettei ole minun tehtäväni miettiä, paljonko uusia autoja vuotta kohden on varaa milläkin yrityksellä ostaa. Sitäkin varten on yrityksien johtoportaassa ne viisaammat ihmiset. Vaikka olet kirjoituksessasi kertonut, mikä tulee olemaan todennäköistä (eli pitkä tauko uushankinnoissa Paunun kohdalla), toivon kovasti että olet väärässä...

Olen kuitenkin pannut merkille, että Paunun autot eivät ole liikennöineet juurikaan esimerkiksi Nordea Rahoituksen teipit koristeenaan, vaikka tuollainen taho saattaa uusimpien autojen rekisteriotteen "omistaja" -kentässä ollakin mainittuna. Mutta mitenkäs on Länsilinjain laita? Jotain sinivoittoisessa värityksessä kulkevia linjureita (eikä edes kovinkaan uusia) on näkynyt useahkosti linjalla 50, mistä johtuen joskus olenkin leikkimielellä heittänyt että "ajaakos tuota Höytämöläistä nykyään OP-Bussiliikenne?"

Yksi talouselämän realiteetti on se, että rahoituslaitos varmasti sanoo "ei" viimeistään siinä kohtaa, kun se katsoo mahdollisesti ottavansa liian suuren riskin rahoituksen myöntäessään. Mikäli tälläinen tilanne tulee yritykselle eteen, lienee johtohenkilöillä todellakin itsetutkiskelun paikka, joskin se saattaa siinä kohtaa olla jo hieman myöhäistä.




> On totta, että vanhoissa autoissa on jotain huonoja puolia, mutta mitä järkeä sitoa rahaa uuteen autoon pankkin taakse, kun voit tehdä bisnestä pienemmällä investoinnilla käytetyllä? Tietysti kultainen keskitie on löydettävä. Ei nykyhinnoilla tästä maasta löydy montaa yritystä, joka voi ostaa suurta määrä uutta kalustoa.


Puhut tuolla eräässä toisessa kirjoittamassasi tekstissä, että "asiakaspalvelu on merkittävä tekijä kokonaisuutta ajatellen". Onko mielestäsi hyvää asiakaspalvelua vaikkapa se, että kesäliikenteestäkin vaikkapa mainitulla linjalla 50 aika iso osa hoidettiin paitsi vanhalla, myös monin osin ajoon soveltumattomalla kalustolla (kuten esim 80-luvun puolivälin korkea pikavuoro-Deca)? Onko sinällään kiihkeärytmisessä kaupunkiliikenteessä täyden työpäivän vanhalla manuaalivaihteisella "turistibussilla" suorittava kuljettaja parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla motivoitunut palvelemaan asiakkaita? Ja mikä ainakin minun mielestäni tärkeintä, kokeeko maksava asiakas tuollaiseen vaunuun astuessaan, että häntä arvostetaan siten kuten kuljettajien, ajojärjestelijöiden ja lopulta yrityksen johdonkin palkkojen ensisijaisena maksajana kuuluisi arvostaa? Uskallan epäillä... Jos kuljettajalle annetut työvälineet asiakkaiden palvelemiseen ovat lähtökohdiltaan puutteelliset, ei paraskaan asiakaspalvelija voi mitään tosiasioille. Parhaansa toki voi tehdä, mutta ei siinä ihmeisiin pystytä. Vanhaa sanontaa lainatakseni: "vaikea kauhalla ottaa, jos on lusikalla annettu".

Ps. Käsittääkseni valtaosa maamme linja-autoyrityksistä hankkii kaikesta huolimatta kalustonsa pääasiassa uutena. Käytettyjä hankkimalla kalustoaan "uusivat" lähinnä maaseutujen pikkuyritykset, joiden autoille kertyvät kilometrisuoritteet ei välttämättä ole kovinkaan suuria. Sellaiseen ajoon hyväkuntoinen käytetty bussi epäilemättä onkin oikein fiksu ratkaisu. Eihän ole mitään järkeä ostaa uutta ja kallista autoa pihaan seisomaan, sen tajunnemme kumpikin.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Ensinnäkin totean, että luojan kiitos, tehtäväkenttääni ei kuulu pohtia millä rahoitustavalla kannattaa Länsilinjojen tai Paunun uudet autonsa ostaa. Sitä varten käsittääkseni kummassakin yrityksessä on hieman fiksumpia henkilöitä näitä ratkaisuja pohtimassa. Oletan että omaksi panoksekseni riittää tehdä työni mahdollisimman hyvin ja pitää ne asiakkaat tyytyväisinä, jotta he tulisivat jatkossakin osallistumaan palkkani maksuun.


Valitettavan tyypillinen elämäntapa. Minä teen vain sen mitä ”minulle kuuluu”. Dynaamisessa ja toimivassa yrityksessä myös ei-toimihenkilöt saavat ideoida, antaa palautetta ja ehdottaa asioita. Kuitenkin suunnittelu ja johto saavat tietoa vain suorana palautteena, kuljettajien kautta sekä numeraalisista indikaattoreita. Tämän tiedon pohjalta he joutuvat tekemään ratkaisut. Jokainen lisätieto parantaa lähtökohtia tehdä oikeansuuntaisia ratkaisuja. Tietysti en tiedä Paunun toimintatapaa tässä asiassa. Tämä vielä hieman syö pohjaa koko keskustelulta, sillä mielestäni on kornia vaatia uutta kalustoa käyttöön mutta samassa kiistää, ettei se ole minun ongelmani keksiä siihen rahoitus. Tietysti, jos on hyvä asiakaspalvelija se auttaa asiaa todella paljon. Enemmän, kuin uusi kalusto. 




> Toisekseen, on myös hyvä ettei ole minun tehtäväni miettiä, paljonko uusia autoja vuotta kohden on varaa milläkin yrityksellä ostaa. Sitäkin varten on yrityksien johtoportaassa ne viisaammat ihmiset. Vaikka olet kirjoituksessasi kertonut, mikä tulee olemaan todennäköistä (eli pitkä tauko uushankinnoissa Paunun kohdalla), toivon kovasti että olet väärässä...


Kuten yllä mainitsin, päätökset ja vastuun tekee joku johtoportaassa. Mutta jos et anna heille päätöksen tekoa helpottavia/selventäviä palautteita ja tietoja, toivon, että ymmärrät olla tulevaisuudessa kritisoimatta heidän ratkaisujaan? Kokonaisuus on yhteinen, vastuun kantavat vain muutamat. 




> Olen kuitenkin pannut merkille, että Paunun autot eivät ole liikennöineet juurikaan esimerkiksi Nordea Rahoituksen teipit koristeenaan, vaikka tuollainen taho saattaa uusimpien autojen rekisteriotteen "omistaja" -kentässä ollakin mainittuna. Mutta mitenkäs on Länsilinjain laita? Jotain sinivoittoisessa värityksessä kulkevia linjureita (eikä edes kovinkaan uusia) on näkynyt useahkosti linjalla 50, mistä johtuen joskus olenkin leikkimielellä heittänyt että "ajaakos tuota Höytämöläistä nykyään OP-Bussiliikenne?"


Tässä kannattaa muistaa että Paunu toi Tampereen seudulle tuon kokomainosteippaus-kirouksen 1990-luvulla. Ja on viisaasti jo päässyt siitä eroon. Valitettavasti Länsilinjojen sopimus on vielä vähän aikaa voimassa ja johto tekee päätöksensä sen tulevaisuudesta. Kyllä yrityksen ensimmäinen ja paras mainos on omissa väreissä ja nimissä oleva auto. Vasta sen jälkeen tulee kaikki muu.




> Puhut tuolla eräässä toisessa kirjoittamassasi tekstissä, että "asiakaspalvelu on merkittävä tekijä kokonaisuutta ajatellen". Onko mielestäsi hyvää asiakaspalvelua vaikkapa se, että kesäliikenteestäkin vaikkapa mainitulla linjalla 50 aika iso osa hoidettiin paitsi vanhalla, myös monin osin ajoon soveltumattomalla kalustolla (kuten esim 80-luvun puolivälin korkea pikavuoro-Deca)? Onko sinällään kiihkeärytmisessä kaupunkiliikenteessä täyden työpäivän vanhalla manuaalivaihteisella "turistibussilla" suorittava kuljettaja parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla motivoitunut palvelemaan asiakkaita? Ja mikä ainakin minun mielestäni tärkeintä, kokeeko maksava asiakas tuollaiseen vaunuun astuessaan, että häntä arvostetaan siten kuten kuljettajien, ajojärjestelijöiden ja lopulta yrityksen johdonkin palkkojen ensisijaisena maksajana kuuluisi arvostaa? Uskallan epäillä... Jos kuljettajalle annetut työvälineet asiakkaiden palvelemiseen ovat lähtökohdiltaan puutteelliset, ei paraskaan asiakaspalvelija voi mitään tosiasioille. Parhaansa toki voi tehdä, mutta ei siinä ihmeisiin pystytä. Vanhaa sanontaa lainatakseni: "vaikea kauhalla ottaa, jos on lusikalla annettu".


Tässä on niin monta kohtaa joihin haluan vastata, etten tiedä miten aloittaisin ja tekisin sen niin, että osaisin vastata kaikki tähän liittyvät aspektit. 

Kesäloman ajaltani en tiedä, mutta kyllä mielestäni Kutter Decojen vierailut ovat olleet äärimmäisen sattumanvaraisia Höytämön linjalla. Liittyneet enimmäkseen autorikkoihin sekä yksittäisen pätkän ajamiseen (sana autokierto on oleellinen).Jostain kumman syystä asiakkaat eivät ole valittaneet ja matkustajalaskennat osoittavat vain kasvua. Palautekin on ollut vanhoista autoista positiivinen (pehmeät penkit, mukava matkustaa yms.). Yleensäkin asiakkaiden tärkein kriteeri 95 % tapauksista on se, että pääsee minne on menossa ja mahdollisimman lähelle aikataulua. Hyvin, hyvin harvoin asiakas on tyytymätön kalustoon. Lastenvaunutkin ovat menneet kuulemma hyvin tavaratilaan. Tässäkin, tärkeintä on itse matka, ei se minkälaisella kalustolla se tehdään.Sopimaton millä kriteerillä? Sillä, että linjaa ei saisi ajaa kuin uudella autolla? 95 % asiakkaista ei kiinnitä kalustoon minkäänlaista huomiota. Tuntuu, että ainoat jotka oikeasti valittavat vanhasta kalustosta ovat alan harrastajat, jotka eivät edes kulje kyseisillä autoilla? Katso kohdat 2 ja 5. Sopimattomaksi kalustoksi tulkitsen 100 hengen kuljetusta tekemistä 30 hengen pikkubussilla. Tai rahtivuoron ajamista autolla jossa ei ole rahtitilaa.Kuljettajien työrupeama on sen verran lyhyt, että kuljettaja on ajanut Höytämöläistä maksimissaan 4 tuntia kyseisellä kalustolla. Jos kalusto vaikuttaa jopa asiakaspalvelun tasoon, voi kuljettaja katsoa peiliin ja kysyä onko hän oikealla alalla? Ja jos on tyytymätön kalustoon, palautetta.Kuljettajat ovat olleet tyytyväisiä autovalintoihin. Kumoaa sen, että kalusto vaikuttaisi kuljettajan asiakaspalvelumotivaatioon.Asiakas ja hänen matkustustarpeensa on tärkein.Mikäli näin olisi, että työkalut ovat puutteelliset, siitä pitää antaa palautetta. Täytyy muistaa, että kaikki linja-autot ovat vain ja ainoastaan työkaluja. Toiset sopivat paremmin tiettyyn ajoon kuin toiset. Tärkeintä on kuitenkin eteenpäin pääsy.Mikäli joskus nyt näin kävisi, että joku asiakas olisi tyytymätön kalustoon (hyvin, hyvin harvinaista) pystyy yleensä asiakaspalveluorientoitunut kuljettaja pelastamaan tilanteen niin, että asiakas tulee toistenkin. Informaation siirrolla on tässä tärkeä pointti. Ja loppujen lopuksi, jos emme pysty jotakuta asiakasta palvelemaan hänen vaatimustensa mukaan, hän yleensä löytää korvaavan keinon täyttää matkustustarve. Ei kannata yhtä asiakasta miellyttääkseen uhrata niitä muita.Vanhaa sanontaa mukaillen ”ahneilla ja turhamaisilla on yleensä paskamainen loppu”.
Mutta, ettei tämä nyt mene ihan riidan haastamiseksi, täytyy myöntää, että onhan se uusi kalusto ihan jees. Täytyy vain muistaa, että sitä kalustoa ei hankita vain siksi, että se on uutta (mikä tuntuu olevan täällä yleensä ainoa peruste hankinnalle) ja huomioon ottaen rahallisen tilanteen sekä uuden kaluston todellisen tarpeen.

----------


## J_J

> Valitettavan tyypillinen elämäntapa. Minä teen vain sen mitä ”minulle kuuluu”. Tämä vielä hieman syö pohjaa koko keskustelulta, sillä mielestäni on kornia vaatia uutta kalustoa käyttöön mutta samassa kiistää, ettei se ole minun ongelmani keksiä siihen rahoitus. Tietysti, jos on hyvä asiakaspalvelija se auttaa asiaa todella paljon. Enemmän, kuin uusi kalusto.


Ai että valitettava. Nyt alan ymmärtää sen, miksi ihmeessä teillä "naapurifirmassa" tuntuu olevan erilaisia pikkupomoja yhtä paljon kuin henkilökuntaa yleensäkin. Ihan tosissani tarkoitin, että jätän rahoitus- ja muut yrityksen johtamiseen liittyvät tehtävät niitä hoitaville henkilöille ilomielin. Jos valitettavaa on se, että pyrin sen "oman tonttini" hoitamaan niin hyvin kuin osaan, niin sitten on. Mielipiteen vapaus on Suomessa edelleen voimassa. Toisaalta en mitenkään vaadi uutta kalustoa käyttöön, olenhan autossa vain se välttämätön paha. Aiheutan työnantajalleni vain kuluja, toisin kuin matkustajat jotka tuovat tullessaan sitä rahaakin. Ja vaikka matkustajat eivät vaatimalla vaatisi, osaavat he kokemukseni mukaan kyllä arvostaa siistiä, uudehkoa ja tietyillä mukavuusvarusteilla kyllästettyä kalustoa.




> Tässä kannattaa muistaa että Paunu toi Tampereen seudulle tuon kokomainosteippaus-kirouksen 1990-luvulla. Ja on viisaasti jo päässyt siitä eroon.


Olet oikeassa. Omankin muistini mukaan ensimmäiset mainosbussit näillä kulmin olivat juuri Paunun vaunuja. Elettiin aikaa, jolloin uuden kaluston hankintaan ei ollut varaa, ja vanhojenkin ulkoasu oli monin paikoin päässyt ikävästi ränsistymään. Tuolloin saatiin pientä ensiapua kaluston yleisilmeen siistimiseen tekemällä sopimuksia eri yritysten kanssa autojen esiintymisestä "maksajan väreissä". Mielestäni tämä on parempi vaihtoehto, kuin ajaa vanhoilla autoilla pohjamaalit loistaen. Kuten sanoitkin onneksi nykytilanne on siinä määrin aurinkoisempi, että mainosvetoisia autoja ei enää juuri ole.




> Yleensäkin asiakkaiden tärkein kriteeri 95 % tapauksista on se, että pääsee minne on menossa ja mahdollisimman lähelle aikataulua. Hyvin, hyvin harvoin asiakas on tyytymätön kalustoon. Lastenvaunutkin ovat menneet kuulemma hyvin tavaratilaan. Tässäkin, tärkeintä on itse matka, ei se minkälaisella kalustolla se tehdään.


Juu, varmasti ne lastenvaunut menee tarvittaessa vaikka auton katolle, kuten olisi tehty vielä 60-luvulla pitämättä sitä mitenkään hankalana. Taisin jo aiemmin muistuttaa, että elämme 2000-luvun ensimmäisen vuosikymmenen jälkipuoliskoa, jolloin on keksittynä paljon kätevämpiä konsteja liikkua vaunujen kanssa julkisilla kulkuvälineillä. Mikäli korkealattiainen (saati sitten "turistikalusto") olisi käytännöllistä ja ihan kelpoa, eiköhän myös TKL:n kalustosta valtaosa olisi sellaista.




> Sopimaton millä kriteerillä? Sillä, että linjaa ei saisi ajaa kuin uudella autolla? 95 % asiakkaista ei kiinnitä kalustoon minkäänlaista huomiota. Tuntuu, että ainoat jotka oikeasti valittavat vanhasta kalustosta ovat alan harrastajat, jotka eivät edes kulje kyseisillä autoilla? Katso kohdat 2 ja 5. Sopimattomaksi kalustoksi tulkitsen 100 hengen kuljetusta tekemistä 30 hengen pikkubussilla. Tai rahtivuoron ajamista autolla jossa ei ole rahtitilaa.


Mielestäni mainitun tyyppiset manuaalivaihteiset korkealattia-autot eivät todellakaan ole sopivia kaupunkiliikenteeseen, jollaiseksi itsestäänselvyyksinä lasken mm. Tampereen seutukunnan linjat 45, 50, 61, 62. Ne eivät ole sopivia ko. ajoon matkustajan, eikä kuljettajan kannalta. Varmasti ne ovat sopivia tarkasteltaessa asiaa suoraan yrityksen investointikustannusten kannalta, mutta se on jälleen mielestäni varsin lyhytnäköistä tarkastelua se. Mikäli itse kuitenkin ihannoit siinä määrin askeettisuutta sekä 70-lukua, että katsot kaikki nykyaikaisessa bussikalustossa esiintyvät uudistukset ja parannukset turhiksi, niin siellä Kemin suunnalla töitä vielä saanee tehdä perinteisellä kalustolla. Tuskin siellä katsottaisiin pahalla vaikka vähän matkustelisitkin kyseisen tyyppisillä vaunuilla.

Tuo "rahtivuoro" onkin sinällään mielenkiintoinen käsite, mikä tuo ilman hetkenkään pohtimista mieleen Rahti... anteeksi Länsilinjat Oy:n... En nyt takerru kuitenkaan siihen aiheeseen enempää ;-)




> Jos kalusto vaikuttaa jopa asiakaspalvelun tasoon, voi kuljettaja katsoa peiliin ja kysyä onko hän oikealla alalla? Ja jos on tyytymätön kalustoon, palautetta.


Olet tavallaan oikeassa. Ammattikuljettaja tekee työnsä niin hyvin kuin mahdollista sillä kalustolla mikä hänen käyttöönsä annetaan. Ainakin teoriassa... Silloin harvoin, kun itse omassa työssäni "pääsen" ajamaan vaikkapa lähiliikennettä keppivaihteisella autolla, koen sen piristävänä vaihteluna, en rangaistuksena. Mikäli se olisi jokapäiväistä työtä, alan/työpaikan vaihto ei varmasti olisi kovin kaukana päällimmäisistä ajatuksista.




> Kuljettajat ovat olleet tyytyväisiä autovalintoihin. Kumoaa sen, että kalusto vaikuttaisi kuljettajan asiakaspalvelumotivaatioon.


Varmasti itsekin tiedät, että kynnys tulla kiukuttelemaan kalustosta voi olla joskus melko korkea. Varsinkin tilanteessa, jossa työntekijä tietää, että kiukuttelulla asian laitaan tuskin on saatavissa parannusta. Kuten itsekin olet sanonut, ei uusia ja hienoja autoja kuitenkaan hankita kuljettajien leikkikaluiksi, vaan asiakkaiden kuljettamiseen paikasta a paikkaan b mahdollisesti kulkien paikan c kautta.




> Asiakas ja hänen matkustustarpeensa on tärkein.


Erittäin hyvin sanottu, olen täsmälleen samaa mieltä. Siitä huolimatta ei pidä tuudittautua siihen (sinänsä virheelliseen) uskomukseen, että asiakkaille kelpaa ikuisesti ihan mikä tahansa. Se, että pääsee kulkemaan, on palvelun minimitaso. Eikö sinunkin mielestäsi pitäisi pyrkiä palvelussa edes hieman tuota minimitasoa korkeammalle?




> Täytyy muistaa, että kaikki linja-autot ovat vain ja ainoastaan työkaluja. Toiset sopivat paremmin tiettyyn ajoon kuin toiset. Tärkeintä on kuitenkin eteenpäin pääsy.


Siinäpä se, olisi mielestäni varsin positiivista etenkin asiakkaiden, miksei myös kuljettajien kannalta, että kullekin linjalle ja kuhunkin vuoroon pyrittäisiin laittamaan ajoon (vara-autonkin joutuessa linjalle) kyseiseen tehtävään hyvin soveltuva auto. Oli se sitten uusi tai vanha. Toisin sanoen, kaukoliikenteeseen kaukoliikenneauto, lähiliikenteeseen lähiliikenneauto, mielellään matalalattiainen sellainen.




> Mikäli joskus nyt näin kävisi, että joku asiakas olisi tyytymätön kalustoon (hyvin, hyvin harvinaista) pystyy yleensä asiakaspalveluorientoitunut kuljettaja pelastamaan tilanteen niin, että asiakas tulee toistenkin.


Harvinaisuus on suhteellinen käsite. Toisaalta, jos on johonkin tasoon x tottunut, ei kovin herkästi osaa edes odottaa parempaa. Silloin puhutaan siitä palvelun minimitasosta, mitä jo useampaan otteeseen mainitun Velj. Salmelan sekä vaikkapa tämän Luopioisten uusimman hankinnan kohdalla sivutaan hyvin läheltä. Asiakas alistuu kohtaloonsa ja ajattelee "onneksi edes näin..." Kaikesta huolimatta, kuten sanoitkin: asiakaspalvelun periaatteet oikein oivaltanut henkilö pystyy tilanteen joissakin tapauksissa pelastamaan, mutta ei sekään ihmeisiin riitä.




> Mutta, ettei tämä nyt mene ihan riidan haastamiseksi, täytyy myöntää, että onhan se uusi kalusto ihan jees. Täytyy vain muistaa, että sitä kalustoa ei hankita vain siksi, että se on uutta (mikä tuntuu olevan täällä yleensä ainoa peruste hankinnalle) ja huomioon ottaen rahallisen tilanteen sekä uuden kaluston todellisen tarpeen.


Onneksi ei kovin monen bussi- (eikä muunkaan alan) yrityksen hankinnoista tehdä ratkaisuja näillä foorumeilla. Hukka meidät kaikki sillä menolla perisi. Totean edelleen, että onneksi useimmissa yrityksissä on fiksuja ja tehtäviensä tasalla olevia henkilöitä tekemässä näitäkin päätöksiä. Itse ajattelin jatkossakin keskittyä hoitamaan sen oman tonttini ja lähteä aamulla ajoon sillä vaunulla minkä työnantajani edustaja on ajoon valinnut. Oli se auto sitten uusi tai vanha, sopiva tai epäsopiva. Lähinnä asiakkaiden kannalta toivon että se olisi ennen kaikkea sopiva ja siisti.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Nyt alan ymmärtää sen, miksi ihmeessä teillä "naapurifirmassa" tuntuu olevan erilaisia pikkupomoja yhtä paljon kuin henkilökuntaa yleensäkin. Ihan tosissani tarkoitin, että jätän rahoitus- ja muut yrityksen johtamiseen liittyvät tehtävät niitä hoitaville henkilöille ilomielin.


Tapansa kullakin ja jokaisella talolla. Informaation puute ja sen kulkemattomuus on tuntunut olevan suuri ongelma viimeaikoina. Toki omistajat tekevät päätökset, jos ei muuten niin numeraalisen tilastotiedon pohjalta, mutta ainakin meillä kaivataan inhimillistä otetta eli kuljettaja, esimies ja asiakaspalautetta ja kantaa monistakin asioista. Tonttiajattelussa on, kuten kaikissa järjestelmissä hyvät ja huonot puolensa. Pystyy fokusoitumaan omaan työhönsä ja tekemään sen varmasti paremmin kuin sellainen joka haahuilee moneen suuntaan. Ja mikäli se on Paunulla suosittu tapa, niin olkoon. Kalustollisestihan Paunulla näyttää menevän hyvin joka viittaa myös taloudelliseen menestykseen. 




> Tuolloin saatiin pientä ensiapua kaluston yleisilmeen siistimiseen tekemällä sopimuksia eri yritysten kanssa autojen esiintymisestä "maksajan väreissä". Mielestäni tämä on parempi vaihtoehto, kuin ajaa vanhoilla autoilla pohjamaalit loistaen.


Totta. Edelleenkin olen sitä mieltä, että yhtiön omalla värityksellä varustettu auto on paras mainos yhtiölle. Eihän uusia mainosteippauksia ole ollut kuin A&L:llä ja nyt meillä hetken aikaa kun nuo uudet Volvot ovat olleet Volvon mainosteipeissä. Pitäisi kait muuttua ensi viikolla. Tosin kyllä uskoisin mainosteippausten suurimman motivaattorin olleen siitä saatava raha kuin auton ulkoasu…




> Mikäli itse kuitenkin ihannoit siinä määrin askeettisuutta sekä 70-lukua, että katsot kaikki nykyaikaisessa bussikalustossa esiintyvät uudistukset ja parannukset turhiksi, niin siellä Kemin suunnalla töitä vielä saanee tehdä perinteisellä kalustolla.


En ihannoi askeettista 70 lukua. Mitä nyt olen ollut allalla 6 vuotta, niin olen tullut sellaiseen tulokseen, että mielestäni linja-autojen tekninen mukavuus, toimivuus, luotettavuus ja jopa ulkonäöllinen miellyttävyys ovat romahtaneet 1990-luvun puolivälin jälkeen. Totta kai on parannuksia, mutta kokonaisuus on menossa huonompaan suuntaan. Mitä tulee käytettävyyteen, muistutan edelleen, että asiakkaan ykköstilan jälkeen tulee heti taloudellisuus. Valitettavasti keppivaihteiset kuluttavat edelleen vähemmän polttoainetta kuin automaatit. Mutta oletko kenties sitten tyytyväinen, jos sanon, että ”okei, ei se deca Kutter nyt mikään hyvä vaihtoehto linjalle 50 ole, mutta välillä ei ole muita vaihtoehtoja”?




> Tuo "rahtivuoro" onkin sinällään mielenkiintoinen käsite, mikä tuo ilman hetkenkään pohtimista mieleen Rahti... anteeksi Länsilinjat Oy:n... En nyt takerru kuitenkaan siihen aiheeseen enempää ;-)


Rahaahan sekin vain tuo. 




> Silloin harvoin, kun itse omassa työssäni "pääsen" ajamaan vaikkapa lähiliikennettä keppivaihteisella autolla, koen sen piristävänä vaihteluna, en rangaistuksena. Mikäli se olisi jokapäiväistä työtä, alan/työpaikan vaihto ei varmasti olisi kovin kaukana päällimmäisistä ajatuksista.


Sitten on ilmeisesti pieni ihme, kuinka vähän meiltä lähtee väkeä pois…?  :Very Happy:  




> Varmasti itsekin tiedät, että kynnys tulla kiukuttelemaan kalustosta voi olla joskus melko korkea. Varsinkin tilanteessa, jossa työntekijä tietää, että kiukuttelulla asian laitaan tuskin on saatavissa parannusta.


Onko noin? Tuntuu siltä, ettei se niin matala ole kuljettajapalautteen suhteen. Ehkä vain ne kiukuttelun kohteet ovat hieman eri kuin mitä tässä puheessa ajetaan takaa…




> Erittäin hyvin sanottu, olen täsmälleen samaa mieltä. Siitä huolimatta ei pidä tuudittautua siihen (sinänsä virheelliseen) uskomukseen, että asiakkaille kelpaa ikuisesti ihan mikä tahansa. Se, että pääsee kulkemaan, on palvelun minimitaso. Eikö sinunkin mielestäsi pitäisi pyrkiä palvelussa edes hieman tuota minimitasoa korkeammalle?


Toki pitää pyrkiä ylemmäs. Mutta asiakkaidenkin olisi hyvä ymmärtää, että mitä spesifikoituneempaa palvelua he saavat, sitä kalliimpi sitä on tuottaa… Kuten olen sanonut, palautetta kalustosta tulee äärimmäisen vähän asiakkailta. Tässä voisin myös sanoa, että jos asiakkaat antavat palautetta kuljettajalle, niin sen kuljettajankin olisi hyvä siirtää sitä palautetta ylemmäs.




> Siinäpä se, olisi mielestäni varsin positiivista etenkin asiakkaiden, miksei myös kuljettajien kannalta, että kullekin linjalle ja kuhunkin vuoroon pyrittäisiin laittamaan ajoon (vara-autonkin joutuessa linjalle) kyseiseen tehtävään hyvin soveltuva auto. Oli se sitten uusi tai vanha. Toisin sanoen, kaukoliikenteeseen kaukoliikenneauto, lähiliikenteeseen lähiliikenneauto, mielellään matalalattiainen sellainen.


Onko Paunulla useitakin matalalattioita vara-autorivissä? Luonnollisesti näin pyritään tekemään. Onneksemme kuitenkin lähiliikennettä voi hoitaa hetkellisesti myös kaukoliikenneautolla, mutta toisinpäin vastaava korvaus on todella vaikeaa. Joskus todellakin on yksittäisiä tilanteita, että siellä on joku kaukoliikenteen auto. Ok?




> Silloin puhutaan siitä palvelun minimitasosta, mitä jo useampaan otteeseen mainitun Velj. Salmelan sekä vaikkapa tämän Luopioisten uusimman hankinnan kohdalla sivutaan hyvin läheltä. Asiakas alistuu kohtaloonsa ja ajattelee "onneksi edes näin..."


Ihan miten vain. Varmaankin tässä on niin suuri näkemysero asioissa, ettei muuksi muutu vaikka jatkaisimme tätä keskustelua hamaan loppuun asti. 




> Onneksi ei kovin monen bussi- (eikä muunkaan alan) yrityksen hankinnoista tehdä ratkaisuja näillä foorumeilla. Hukka meidät kaikki sillä menolla perisi. Totean edelleen, että onneksi useimmissa yrityksissä on fiksuja ja tehtäviensä tasalla olevia henkilöitä tekemässä näitäkin päätöksiä. Itse ajattelin jatkossakin keskittyä hoitamaan sen oman tonttini ja lähteä aamulla ajoon sillä vaunulla minkä työnantajani edustaja on ajoon valinnut. Oli se auto sitten uusi tai vanha, sopiva tai epäsopiva. Lähinnä asiakkaiden kannalta toivon että se olisi ennen kaikkea sopiva ja siisti.


Jep. Voisin kuvitella suomen yritysten kaatuvan rivissä kun velkataakka nousisi mahdottomaksi. Tosin kuljettajat ja osa asiakkaista saattaisi olla hetken aikaa tyytyväisiä. Suosittelen silti miettimään kokonaisuutta, paitsi jos Paunulla se ei ole sallittua.

----------


## tkp

> Mit&#228; tulee k&#228;ytett&#228;vyyteen, muistutan edelleen, ett&#228; asiakkaan ykk&#246;stilan j&#228;lkeen tulee heti taloudellisuus. Valitettavasti keppivaihteiset kuluttavat edelleen v&#228;hemm&#228;n polttoainetta kuin automaatit.


Niin kuluttavat, kuluttavat my&#246;s kuljettajan hermoja enemm&#228;n kun automaatit. Ja t&#228;st&#228; p&#228;&#228;st&#228;&#228;nkin siihen kysymykseen ett&#228; onko taloudellisuus kuljettajan mukavuuden edell&#228;? Joissain firmoissa tuntuu olevan? Joissain taas ajatellaan asiaa niin p&#228;in ett&#228; kun kuljettajan ty&#246; tehd&#228;&#228;n helpommaksi, niin todenn&#228;k&#246;isesti se my&#246;s n&#228;kyy kuljettajasta asiakkaalle parempana asiakaspalveluna. Ja todenn&#228;k&#246;isesti asiakas kokee saaneensa hyv&#228;&#228; palvelua jolloin se k&#228;ytt&#228;&#228; samaa palvelua my&#246;hemminkin. Toinen &#228;&#228;rip&#228;&#228; voikin sitten olla se keppivaihteiseen autoon t&#228;ysin kypsynyt kuljettaja joka ajaa evvk-asenteella. Mit&#228; se taas mahtaa kertoa asiakkaalle?

Niin ja tuli t&#228;st&#228; Paunu-L&#228;nsilinjat asetelmasta mieleen ett&#228; Paunun l&#228;hiliikenneautoissa on ollut jo 70-luvulta l&#228;htien automaatit, ja k&#228;ytettyn&#228; ostettuihin manuaaleihin on asennettu automaatit j&#228;lkik&#228;teen. Miten Paunu voi olla pystyss&#228; kun se k&#228;ytt&#228;&#228; ep&#228;edullisia automaatteja?

----------


## PNu

> Kuule vertaapa vaikka toiseen samalla seudulla liikennöivään saman kokoluokan yhtiöön Paunuun. Paunu on uusinut noin 10 vuodessa lähes koko lähiliikennekalustonsa - kaikki autot ovat olleet uusia ja matalalattiaisia.


Paunun kalusto lukeutuu yhdessä Satakunnan Liikenteen kanssa maan parhaimpiin, joten en pitäisi näiden yritysten autoja kovin hyvinä esimerkkeinä suomalaisten bussien keskimääräisestä tasosta. 

Toisaalta Paunun ja Satakunnan Liikenteen busseilla lienee myös kohtuullinen vaihtoarvo, joka auttanee asiaa. Länsilinjoilla autojen vaihtoarvot olivat 90-luvun puoliväliin mennessä jo romahtaneet kaluston ikääntymisen vuoksi. Lisäksi uusimmat autot olivat pääosin Kutter-korisia. Vaihtoarvon kannalta ei taida olla eduksi, jos koko merkin valmistus on lopetettu.




> LL puolestaan on hankkinut melkoisen kirjavaa - pääasiassa käytettyä - kalustoa hoitamaansa lähiliikenteeseen.


Varsinaisia lähiliikennebusseja Länsilinjoilla taitaa olla tällä hetkellä 21 kpl, joista 17 on ostettu viimeisen 10 vuoden aikana. Näistä 7 on ollut täysin uutena hankittuja matalalattiabusseja eli kolmannes kalustosta. En pitäisi tätä merkityksettömänä osuutena.

Loput 10 käytettynä hankittuakin, kuten 92-95-malliset Mersut ovat mielestäni olleet selkeä parannus, koska niitä ennen ajettiin mm. 81-82 mallisilla Delta 200-korisilla Volvoilla, joista osa oli vieläpä vanhoille alustoille rakennettuja.

----------


## kickbiker

Asian vierest&#228;...

N&#228;in newbien&#228; Tampereen seudulla oon sit&#228; mielt&#228; ett&#228; L&#228;nsilinjojen manuaalilaatikkoiset "pikavuoro"-bussit Tampereelta Nokialle p&#228;in hakkaa matkustusmukavuudessa Paunun bussit kyll&#228; 100-0. Paunulaisissa matalalattiabusseissa kuulee nitin&#228;&#228; ja natinaa. H&#228;meenkadulla ajettaessa ihmettelee, ett&#228; onks niiss&#228; ollenkaan jousitusta ja sein&#228;tkin tuntuu olevan vaneria. T&#228;risee enemm&#228;n kuin katujyr&#228;, mit&#228; ei tapahdu samassa mittakaavassa pikavuorobusseissa.

Mulle on t&#228;rkeint&#228;, ett&#228; bussit tulee ajallaan. Kuukauden asuneena on hankala vet&#228;&#228; viel&#228; mit&#228;&#228;n johtop&#228;&#228;t&#246;ksi&#228;, mutta v&#228;lill&#228; Paunun vuoroissa tietyill&#228; kuskeilla aikataulut on kyll aika suhteellinen k&#228;site..  :Cool:  Yleens&#228;k&#228;&#228;n t&#228;n maan joukkoliikenteess&#228; on turha puhua aikatauluista - miss&#228;&#228;n kuljetusmuodossa...  :Biggrin:   Noh, ehk&#228; Express-bussit p&#228;&#228;see aika l&#228;helle.

Itse asiassa toivoisin pikavuorobusseja lis&#228;&#228; "intercity" liikenteeseen, oli ne sitten taloudellisesti j&#228;rkevi&#228; tai ei...  :Smile: 

PS: Turha niit&#228; uusia busseja on ostaa jonkun matkustusmukavuuden takia, jos Citroen BX vuodelta 89 hakkaa ne mennen tullen...

----------


## Jufo

Joo, minunkin tuttavapiirissä Länsilinjat on jonkinlaisessa kulttimaineessa (kuten Åbergin linja pk-seudulla) ja linja 79 on yksi suosikkilinjojani. Tosin aina ei aikataulussa pysytä - äskettäin matkustin LA-SU välisenä yönä 3:40 lähtevällä yövuorolla Raholaan ja matka keskustasta kesti 50 min. Matkustajia oli täyden teliauton verran (TKL:lla ei ole tarjontaa tuohon aikaan) ja käytössä ollut auto oli laiska kiihtymään eli ei oikein sopinut joka pysäkillä pysähtyvään liikenteeseen. Mutta muuten on vain postiivisia kokemuksia.

----------


## killerpop

Länsilinjat Oy on poistanut elokuussa 2007 seuraavat 4 autoa: 
#12 HVH-712 Scania K112 / Kutter Deca 340
#27 HXR-127 Scania K112 / Kutter Deca 340
#76 HXS-176 Scania K112 / Kutter Deca 340
#80 KRY-180 Mercedes-Benz O350

----------


## bussifriikki

> Länsilinjat Oy on poistanut elokuussa 2007 seuraavat 4 autoa: 
> #80 KRY-180 Mercedes-Benz O350


Miks tuo MB poistettiin? Sehän on vasta vuodelta 2000.

----------


## killerpop

> Miks tuo MB poistettiin? Sehän on vasta vuodelta 2000.


Koska uusi tilausajoauto (Volvo) on tulossa. Eihän se tosiaan ole mikään loppuunajettu kuin noi muut yksilöt, tästä Mesestä vielä saa rahaakin.

----------


## Eppu

Jospa vielä laittaisivat roskiin sen #94:n. Sittenhän tuon numeron vois antaa uudelle autolle, mahdollisesti katuri-Volvolle, mikäli sellaisia vielä tulee...  :Wink:

----------


## killerpop

Kaukoliikennepuolellakin on kerennyt tapahtua, reilun viikon ajan laivastoon on kuulunut auto #53 JGM-562 Scania K124EB / Carrus Classic vuosimallia 5/1999. Suomeen auto tuli Norjasta 2006 Olli Lönnberg:lle. Pituutta autolla on 13,2 metriä ja paikkoja 49 kpl.

Alkujaan tämä #53 on Telemark Bilruter #152 (NE80452).

Seuraavaksi pitäisi tulla sitten jo uutta Volvoakin.

----------


## deepthroat

Länsilinjojen uusi Vovo 9700H NG oli eilen ulkoilemassa Kangasalla vielä puutteellisin teippauksin, kaukaa katsellen näytti olevan keskimoottorialustalla ja noin 12-13 m.

----------


## killerpop

> Länsilinjojen uusi Vovo 9700H NG oli eilen ulkoilemassa Kangasalla vielä puutteellisin teippauksin, kaukaa katsellen näytti olevan keskimoottorialustalla ja noin 12-13 m.


LL #81 (XEY-381) on sittenkin takamoottorinen, B12B YV3R8K82X8A123135, Ajokin korinumero 3677. Pituutta 13,00 metriä ja paikkoja 46 kpl, että jalkatilaakin pitäisi sitten löytyä.

----------


## killerpop

LL #50 on myyty Helsinkiin.

----------


## jph

Länsilinjojen tilausajokäyttöön näyttä tulleen Irisbus/Indcar Mago. Rekisteri taisi olla HPG-885. Auto on ulkoväriltään joko normaali valkoinen tai hopean harmaa Länsilinjojen uusilla Charter-teippauksilla. (Havainto sen verran pimeässä, ettei väriä voi vahvistaa)

----------


## ef6494

Näin samaisen auton rautatieasemalla noin klo 8,30 
Auto lähti kohti vuoltsua

terveisin Timpa

----------


## SlaverioT

Tänään 25.2.2009 Länsilinjojen pikavuoro Kankaanpää-Tampere hajosi Sasin ja Hämeenkyrön välillä noin klo 14.20. Auto taisi olla UFC-424 eli tämä. Silmännäkijän mukaan paikalta poistui pieni, mutta sadatteleva joukko matkustajia. Kritiikin kohteena mm.pikavuoro-kaluston laatu. Paikalle jäi ainakin edustava öljylammikko todistamaan tapahtunutta.

----------


## J_J

> Silmännäkijän mukaan paikalta poistui pieni, mutta sadatteleva joukko matkustajia. Kritiikin kohteena mm.pikavuoro-kaluston laatu. Paikalle jäi ainakin edustava öljylammikko todistamaan tapahtunutta.


Matkustajien sadattelu ei yllätä. Näiden linjasto-/vuorouudistusten myötä kyseisen yrityksen "vähempiarvoisten" (luetaan: ei-kolmostien) pikavuorojen kaluston taso on lähinnä maksavan matkustajan aliarviointia, ellei jopa pilkkana pitämistä. Tuon tänään tielle poikineen 20-vuotiaan Ajokki Victorin kaltaisilla, vessattomilla seutuliikenteeseen aikanaan rakennetuilla busseilla kun ajellaan pikavuoroja käsittääkseni päivittäin. Enää ei tilanteen huvittavuudesta puutu kuin se, että noita raatoja maalaittaisiin EB-väreihin  :Smile: 

Jotta kontrastia tilanteeseen ei tarvitsisi kaukaa hakea, mainittakoon, että Pirkanmaalla muuankin liikennöitsijä hankkii käytännössä vuosittain uutta, tässä esimerkkitapauksessa mainittua "pikavuoroautoa" tasokkaampaa ja paremmin varusteltua kalustoa kahden kaupungin välisille, ~35 kilometrin vakiovuoroilleen...

----------


## Zambo

> Ajokki Victorin kaltaisilla, vessattomilla seutuliikenteeseen aikanaan rakennetuilla busseilla kun ajellaan pikavuoroja käsittääkseni päivittäin. Enää ei tilanteen huvittavuudesta puutu kuin se, että noita raatoja maalaittaisiin EB-väreihin



Pikavuorohan on pikavuoro jos se menee nopeasti. Parikymmentä vuotta vanha auto saattaa hyvinkin kulkea ilman rajoittimia uutta autoa nopeammin, mutta yli 100km nopeus ei ehkä kuitenkaan riitä siihen, että mielikuva pikavuorosta toteutuisi.

Tosin kun pikavuorot aikanaa vapautuvat kilpailulle, saattaa siinä vaiheessa matkustajien mielipiteet muuttua ja pari euroa halvempi matka raadon kyydissä kelvata monille matkustajille. Näinhän se on tilausajoissakin.

Ehkä eräs Sisu-liikennöitsijäkin joskus vielä ajaa linjaa rahtiperillään.

----------


## J80

> Pikavuorohan on pikavuoro jos se menee nopeasti. Parikymmentä vuotta vanha auto saattaa hyvinkin kulkea ilman rajoittimia uutta autoa nopeammin, mutta yli 100km nopeus ei ehkä kuitenkaan riitä siihen, että mielikuva pikavuorosta toteutuisi.
> 
> Tosin kun pikavuorot aikanaa vapautuvat kilpailulle, saattaa siinä vaiheessa matkustajien mielipiteet muuttua ja pari euroa halvempi matka raadon kyydissä kelvata monille matkustajille. Näinhän se on tilausajoissakin.
> 
> Ehkä eräs Sisu-liikennöitsijäkin joskus vielä ajaa linjaa rahtiperillään.


Jos olen oikein käsittänyt, Länsilinjat juuri sen takia muutti vuoroista suuren osan pikavuoroiksi, että kilpailu ei ulotu pikavuoroihin. Joskus kuulin version tästä kilpailutushommasta, että pikavuoron eteen ei saisi kukaan kilpailija laittaa vuoroa, toisin kuin vakiovuorojen eteen oman harkinnan mukaan...

----------


## kemkim

> Jotta kontrastia tilanteeseen ei tarvitsisi kaukaa hakea, mainittakoon, että Pirkanmaalla muuankin liikennöitsijä hankkii käytännössä vuosittain uutta, tässä esimerkkitapauksessa mainittua "pikavuoroautoa" tasokkaampaa ja paremmin varusteltua kalustoa kahden kaupungin välisille, ~35 kilometrin vakiovuoroilleen...


Mikäs on syynä siihen, että Paunulla kalusto on tasokkaampaa, mutta Länsilinjoilla huonompaa? Ovatko Paunun linjat tuottoisampia?

----------


## ultrix

Vai onko Paunu muutenkin terveellisemmin hoidettu liikeyritys, ainakin nykyään? Paunuhan kävi konkurssin partaalla 90-luvun alussa, mutta mm. Pirkkalan linjastouudistuksen, Multitabsin ja muiden mainosteipattujen laatikkowiimojen avulla nousivat suosta.

----------


## LateZ

Onneksi tulee vapaa kilpailu kaukolinjoille. Toivottavasti sitten pikalinjaa saa ajaa millä hyvänsä katsastetulla linja-autolla (toki kaukoliikennevarustetulla; piirturi, vararengas, hinausköysi ym. pitää olla).

Länsilinjat varmaankin kaatuu koko pian kun Paunu pistää uudenkarheat pikavuoroautonsa taittamaan taivalta Kankaanpäähän.

Sittenpä se nähdään, millä konseptilla kukakin pärjää ja kuinka korkealle maksavat asiakkaat arvostavat käymälän tai kahvitarjoilun ja kuinka paljon asiakkaat ovat valmiita paremmasta palvelusta maksamaan.

Tuossa pohdittiin syitä  Paunun parempaan kalustoon. Veikkaanpa liikennekenttää ja sen osaavaa hoitoa yhdeksi syyksi. Pikalinjat kulkevat junien kanssa osin samoja reittejä. Aktiivinen hintakilpailu junan kanssa yhdistettynä hyvään tarjontaan takaa kohtuullisen siivun matkustajista. Lähiliikenteessä reitit ovat myöskin hyvät. Yhtiö on valinnut ydinalueekseen Tampereen seudun numerolinjat ja pikalinjaliikenteen. Jos sen sijaan katsottaisiin Paunun vakiovuoroaikatauluja vaikkapa vuodelta -92 ja menneeltä kesältä, olisi helppo havaita liikenteen raskas karsiminen. Länsilinjoilla taas vakiovuoroliikennettä ei ole ajettu alas samaan malliin. Yhtiön ydintoimintaa on tuo vakiovuoroliikenne ja pikalinjojen ja lähiliikenteen osuus paljon pienempi kuin Paunulla.

Kun kannattavia linjoja on paljon ja heikolla katteella ajettavia vähän, ei liene mikään yllätys, että kalusto on parempaa kuin yrityksellä, joka tarjoaa heikommin kannattavilla linjoilla kohtuullisen kattavaa palvelua.

----------


## tkp

> Alunperin kirjoittanut J_J
> 
> 
> Pirkanmaalla muuankin liikennöitsijä hankkii käytännössä vuosittain uutta, tässä esimerkkitapauksessa mainittua "pikavuoroautoa" tasokkaampaa ja paremmin varusteltua kalustoa kahden kaupungin välisille, ~35 kilometrin vakiovuoroilleen...
> 
> 
> Mikäs on syynä siihen, että Paunulla kalusto on tasokkaampaa, mutta Länsilinjoilla huonompaa? Ovatko Paunun linjat tuottoisampia?



Tuskinpa J_J tässä Paunuun viittasi 35km vakiovuoroillaan....

----------


## killerpop

Länskärin kalustossa tapahtunut jälleen muutosta, tällä kertaa uutuutena rekisterikilpiä EXG-862 kantava yksilö, joka on ottanut #62:n paikan.

Tarkkasilmäiset huomaakin, että kyse on tismalleen samasta autosta kuin YBF-350, mutta kilpi on vaihtunut maaliskuussa 2009.

----------


## J_J

> Tuskinpa J_J tässä Paunuun viittasi 35km vakiovuoroillaan....


Veli tkp on varsin oikeassa epäilyksessään... Ei nimittäin tule mieleen edes mitään Paunun tuon mittaista vakiovuoroa, jota varten olisi hankittu uutta kalustoa ainakaan viimeiseen kahteenkymmeneen vuoteen...

----------


## J_J

> Länskärin kalustossa tapahtunut jälleen muutosta, tällä kertaa uutuutena rekisterikilpiä EXG-862 kantava yksilö, joka on ottanut #62:n paikan.
> 
> Tarkkasilmäiset huomaakin, että kyse on tismalleen samasta autosta kuin YBF-350, mutta kilpi on vaihtunut maaliskuussa 2009.


Kaiketi Sarankulmassa on tultu johtopäätökseen, että uusin kilvin asiakas tai joku muu heikompikäsityksinen saattaa erehtyä luulemaan autoakin uudemmaksi kuin onkaan? Millään järkisyyllä tuollaista uusien rekisteritunnusten hankkimista vanhoihin miljoonia kilometrejä mm. 3-tietä nähneisiin vaunuihin ei kyllä pysty perustelemaan. Ei edes aprillipäivänä  :Sad: 

Tavallaan samaan aiheeseen liittyy samaisen konsernin auto #35, joka tänään aamulla taivalsi sankan sinisen savupilven verhoamana linjalla 85 kohti Ylöjärveä... Ensin luulin näkeväni unta, sitten mietin aprillipäivän tekevän näköelimilleni tepposet... Silmiä hieraistuani ja asiaa uudemman kerran mietittyäni ymmärsin, että kumpikaan kahdesta ensimmäisestä arvauksesta (toiveesta) ei osunut oikeaan... Vaan että näky oli totisinta totta  :Smile:

----------


## IMF

Myös 77 on saanut uuden rekkarin aiemmin tänä vuonna. Kyllä kai rekisterin vaihdolle joku järkisyy täytyy olla, ei kai niitä nyt huvikseen vaihdeta...

----------


## LateZ

> Veli tkp on varsin oikeassa epäilyksessään... Ei nimittäin tule mieleen edes mitään Paunun tuon mittaista vakiovuoroa, jota varten olisi hankittu uutta kalustoa ainakaan viimeiseen kahteenkymmeneen vuoteen...


Ajattelin linjaa Kangasala-Nokia tai Lempäälä-Nokia, pituus jotakin tuonsuuntaista ja uutta kalustoakin kai aika paljon tullut.

----------


## J_J

> Ajattelin linjaa Kangasala-Nokia tai Lempäälä-Nokia, pituus jotakin tuonsuuntaista ja uutta kalustoakin kai aika paljon tullut.


En kuitenkaan osaa mieltää noita seutuliikennelinjoja vakiovuoroiksi sanan yleisesti ymmärretyssä merkityksessä... Vaikka ne tavallaan jollain tavalla katsoen sellaisia ovatkin. Koska eivät oikein pikavuoro -tunnuksen allekaan istu

----------


## PNu

> Kaiketi Sarankulmassa on tultu johtopäätökseen, että uusin kilvin asiakas tai joku muu heikompikäsityksinen saattaa erehtyä luulemaan autoakin uudemmaksi kuin onkaan? Millään järkisyyllä tuollaista uusien rekisteritunnusten hankkimista vanhoihin miljoonia kilometrejä mm. 3-tietä nähneisiin vaunuihin ei kyllä pysty perustelemaan.


Kysymyshän on tietysti siitä, että autolle on haluttu rekisteri, jonka loppuosa kertoo auton numeron. Aikaisemmin tätä tapaa harrastettiin yleisesti. Se on sitten jokaisen omassa harkinnassa, miten järkevänä moista käytäntöä pitää.

----------


## J_J

> Kysymyshän on tietysti siitä, että autolle on haluttu rekisteri, jonka loppuosa kertoo auton numeron. Aikaisemmin tätä tapaa harrastettiin yleisesti. Se on sitten jokaisen omassa harkinnassa, miten järkevänä moista käytäntöä pitää.


No tuo on tosiaan aivan ilmeistä, että näin on nyt syystä tai kolmannesta haluttu... Ihmetyttää vaan, että toistakymmentä vuotta noilla nyt uudelleenkilvitetyillä on pärjätty vaikkei rekisteri- ja kylkinumero olekaan samaa paria? Nyt sitten halutaan/viitsitään nähdä mokomaa vaivaa, kun autot ovat jo auttamatta elämänsä illassa... No, ehkäpä kyseisessä yrityksessä ei ole niin sanotusti "tärkeämpääkään asiaa korjattavana" kun tälläiseen löytyy aikaa ja viitseliäisyyttä  :Wink:

----------


## L P

Olisko kyse vain vakuutusBONUSTEN parantelusta.

----------


## jtm

Onkos kenelläkään tietoa koska tuo ex. Tkl #620 tulee liikenteeseen? Entäpä millekä numerolle tuo tulee?

----------


## JSL

Ei niissä sit oo satunu, että takakilpi olis menny pesussa huonoksi ja olis kattastukseen mennessä otettu uudet kilvet? Uudet kilvet uudella numerolla saa nopeemmin kuin tilaamalla vanhalla numerolla. Taisi olla jonkun :n halvempikin.

----------


## killerpop

Kuluneen viikon alussa yhtiölle tullut uusi Irisbus Crossway VNESFR1600M008482. 
Pituutta on tasan 12 metriä ja tätä kirjoittaessa autolla ei ollut rekisteriä eikä kylkinumeroa.

----------


## kiitokurre

joo tuli tuo länkkärin crossway vastaan tuossa änä päivänä mutta oli viti valkonen ja ilman kilpiä joten olinpa epävarma sen suuntautumisesta

----------


## jtm

Vähän epätietoisena kysyn, että eikös tuo SFR160 merkintä tarkoita korkealattiaista? Eli taitaa olla vastaava minkälaisia on SatLi:lla.

----------


## hylje

Tarkoittaapa hyvinkin, matalalattiaiset mallit ovat lisäksi mallinimeltään Crossway LE.

----------


## J_J

> Kuluneen viikon alussa yhtiölle tullut uusi Irisbus Crossway VNESFR1600M008482. 
> Pituutta on tasan 12 metriä ja tätä kirjoittaessa autolla ei ollut rekisteriä eikä kylkinumeroa.


Siinähän on mitä parahin auto Kankaanpään, Ikaalisten ja miksei vaikka Vaasankin pikavuoroille! EB-teipit niskaan ja ei kun radalle  :Very Happy:

----------


## killerpop

Yksi on taas poissa, LL #43 päätti päivänsä Länsilinjan palveluksessa tänään.

----------


## Laituri

Hei
Edellisestä viestistä on jo jonkun verran aikaa.

Katsoin Länsilinjojen sivulla http://www.lansilinjat.fi/myytavia_busseja/ on myytävänä 

Lahti 400-Scaniat #18, #24, #31

Wiima-laatikot #35 ja #61

VanHool B10M-teli #3 

Delta Star Scania #66 

Myyty:




> LL #43


 ja #84 Carrus Star 301 B10M

----------


## Admiral Observer

> .. ja #84 Carrus Star 301 B10M


Myös 84 on jo myyty (myyty itse asiassa ensimmäisenä).

----------


## killerpop

4 kpl Volvo 8700:ia on tullut numeroille #22, #36, #83 ja #84. Näistä yksi on teliauto ja loput kaksiakselisia.

----------


## Fiktio

Auto #92 luopui eilen Osuuspankin mainoksistaan ja alkoi odottelemaan samaa kuosia kuin autolla #90.

Sama kohtalo on edessä myös autolla #91.

----------


## IMF

Ex-Länskät LL 3 VanHool/Volvo ja LL 74 Berkhof/Scania ovat löytäneet uuden kodin Vaasasta. Majailevat nykyään Charter Saarelan tontilla ja ovat ilmeisesti välillä myös tien päällä.

----------


## killerpop

> Eikö tätä ole kukaan vielä bongannut?
> http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/tsb3/kortti.php?uid=2072
> On se jo pari päivää pyörinyt tilausajossa ja linjalla.


Tässäpä tätä LL #61, eli toistaiseksi yhtiön tuorein hankinta. Tänä vuonna uudistustahti on ollut melkoinen, joten olisikohan tässä nyt sitten kaikki.

Tästä kuvasta tulikin mieleen, että nämä linjakilvet kun ovat vähän kapeat ja yläreuna tekstistä jää tehokkaasti piiloon, voisi olal ehkä ytimekkäintä antaa näille kilville myös mahdollisimman yksinkertaiset kilvitykset, tässäkin voisi toimia "TAMPERE", ettei sitten tarvitse laittaa tuulilasille pientä lappua, kuten kuvassa.

Samainen SKA-861 eli LL #61 on kantanut paria muutakin väritystä yllään Suomessa. Ne löytyvät kiinnostuneille täältä

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Tästä kuvasta tulikin mieleen, että nämä linjakilvet kun ovat vähän kapeat ja yläreuna tekstistä jää tehokkaasti piiloon, voisi olal ehkä ytimekkäintä antaa näille kilville myös mahdollisimman yksinkertaiset kilvitykset, tässäkin voisi toimia "TAMPERE", ettei sitten tarvitse laittaa tuulilasille pientä lappua, kuten kuvassa.


Kyseinen lisäkyltti on tuulilasilla vain siksi, että linjakilvet ovat tuossa hajonneet eivätkä toimineet. Sen vuoksi lasille oli laitettu oikeaa määränpäätä kuvaa lisäkyltti.

----------


## Fiktio

Numerolle 42 on tullut Norjasta 70-paikkainen 9700. 

Ollut nyt reilun viikon liikenteessä, alla pari kuvaa tältä päivältä.

 

Linjakilvestä unohtunut näemmä kirjain.

----------


## killerpop

Ja nyt on tullut 6 kpl Volvo 8500LE teliautoja. Ilmeisesti tämän vuoden hankinnat eivät ole vielä tässä vaan jotain muutakin tulee.

----------


## jtm

> Ja nyt on tullut 6 kpl Volvo 8500LE teliautoja. Ilmeisesti tämän vuoden hankinnat eivät ole vielä tässä vaan jotain muutakin tulee.


Tuleekos nuo seutuajoon? Ja koskas ajokunnossa?

----------


## killerpop

> Tuleekos nuo seutuajoon? Ja koskas ajokunnossa?


#49 on ajossa näemmä juuri nyt, lähti 16:15 linjaa 85 Ylöjärvelle.

----------


## IMF

Länsilinjojen entinen 77 Expressbussi Scania Carrus on maanantaina televisiossa Latelan poikien tuunattavana.

----------


## VX97

Länsilinjat siis voitti myös Pori - Kankaanpää vakiovuoroliikenteen ja Kankaanpään seutulliikenteen Huittinen Tampere pikavuoroliikenteen lisäksi. Eipä ole tainnut Länsilinjoilla olla ennen vuoroja Poriin. Mikä on kalusto ikävaatimus tällä linjalla? 15 vuotta?

----------


## Admiral Observer

Länsilinjat ajoi Poriin Tampereelta Lavian ja valtatien 11 kautta ostettuaan 1960 luvun lopussa Lavialaisen Urho Pitkäjärven linja-autoyrityksen.
Tämä liikenne Poriin asti taisi loppua 1990-luvun alussa ja Laviankin liikenne 2016.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Lisäksi vuosina 1989 - 95 Lauttakylän Autolla, jolla oli paljon liikennettä Poriin, oli samat omistajat kuin Länsilinjoilla. Kaluston numerointikin muutettiin yhtenäiseksi, ellen ihan väärin muista.

----------


## Miska

> Länsilinjat ajoi Poriin Tampereelta Lavian ja valtatien 11 kautta ostettuaan 1960 luvun lopussa Lavialaisen Urho Pitkäjärven linja-autoyrityksen.
> Tämä liikenne Poriin asti taisi loppua 1990-luvun alussa ja Laviankin liikenne 2016.


Länsilinjojen perinteinen reitti oli myös Tampere - Parkano - Karvia - Kauhajoki, jonka liikenne hiipui 90-luvun aikana siten, että loppuvaiheessa vuoroa ajettiin enää sunnuntaisin. Viimeisinä aikoina Parkano - Karvia ( - Kauhajoki) -liikennettä ajoi käsittääkseni alihankintana parkanolainen Lamminmäki, jolle jäljellä oleva Länsilinjojen aiemmin liikennöimä Parkanon lähialueen liikenne sittemmin on ainakin suurimmalta osaltaan siirtynyt. Lamminmäen ja Länsilinjojen seuraavalla sopimuskaudella operoima Kankaanpään seudun liikenne puolestaan on Artturi Anttila -taustaista.

----------


## killerpop

> Länsilinjojen perinteinen reitti oli myös Tampere - Parkano - Karvia - Kauhajoki, jonka liikenne hiipui 90-luvun aikana siten, että loppuvaiheessa vuoroa ajettiin enää sunnuntaisin. Viimeisinä aikoina Parkano - Karvia ( - Kauhajoki) -liikennettä ajoi käsittääkseni alihankintana parkanolainen Lamminmäki, jolle jäljellä oleva Länsilinjojen aiemmin liikennöimä Parkanon lähialueen liikenne sittemmin on ainakin suurimmalta osaltaan siirtynyt. Lamminmäen ja Länsilinjojen seuraavalla sopimuskaudella operoima Kankaanpään seudun liikenne puolestaan on Artturi Anttila -taustaista.


Ja näitäkin pääsee jokainen fiilistelemään osoitteesta http://www.slamu.fi/aikataulut.php 
Noihin 1980-luvun alun aikatauluihin nähden ainakin liikennekenttä on kovasti virtaviivaistunut.

Pitkästä aikaa uusia rönsyjä tulee, jännä nähdä aletaanko esim JämijärviKankaanpää -vuoroa ajaa suorana Ikaalisista alkaen. 
Koska myös liikenne lisääntyy Huittisissa tuon Äetsän linjan voiton myötä, voidaan nähdää vaikka mitä. Ymmärtääkseni tuo Kankaanpään -paketti vaati viidennen auton vain ja ainoastaan yhden vuoron takia, joten senhän voisi vaikka siirtää linjana suoraan Porista Huittisiin.
Pitkästä aikaa odotan syksyä enemmän kuin kesää, ihan vaan nähdäkseni, mitä innovaatioita vielä löytyy, kun kouluvuoden aikataulut alkavat.

----------


## Miska

> Pitkästä aikaa uusia rönsyjä tulee, jännä nähdä aletaanko esim JämijärviKankaanpää -vuoroa ajaa suorana Ikaalisista alkaen.


Ei ollenkaan mahdoton ajatus. Ja itse asiassa tuo vuoro lienee jäljellä oleva osuus Anttilan pitkäaikaisesta Ikaalinen - Kankaanpää - Pori -vuorosta.

----------


## VX97

Pori - Kankaanpään ja Kankaanpään seudun kalustoa ja aikatauluja olen tässä miettinyt ja kysymys onkin aiotaanko edelleen ajaa isommilla linja-autoilla kuten Satakunnan Liikenne on tehnyt? Entäs karsitaanko pahemmin vuoroja vai tuleeko jokunen vuoro lisää? Ja vaatiiko ELY Keskus 15 vuoden maksimi-ikää kalustolta? Aika vanhoja autoja Satakunnan Liikenteellä ollut jo kyseisillä reiteillä eikä sisäilmakaan noissa vanhemmissa Scania Carruksissa ole enään mikään kovin hyvä. Eikä noista vanhoista autoista löydy turvavöitäkään eli ei kovin hyviä autoja vuoroille joissa kulkee koululaisia.

----------


## killerpop

> Pori - Kankaanpään ja Kankaanpään seudun kalustoa ja aikatauluja olen tässä miettinyt ja kysymys onkin aiotaanko edelleen ajaa isommilla linja-autoilla kuten Satakunnan Liikenne on tehnyt? Entäs karsitaanko pahemmin vuoroja vai tuleeko jokunen vuoro lisää?


Kohdeluettelon mukaan aikataulurakenne muuten vastaa nykytilannetta, mutta uutena tulee 9:15 PoriKankaanpää ja 11:30 KankaanpääPori

----------


## VX97

> Kohdeluettelon mukaan aikataulurakenne muuten vastaa nykytilannetta, mutta uutena tulee 9:15 PoriKankaanpää ja 11:30 KankaanpääPori


Onkos VARELY:n tarjouskilpailuasiakirjaa jossain joista löytyy tuo kohdeluettelo ja kalustovaatimukset? En satu löytämään ELY:n omilta sivuilta muuta kuin tuon ratkaisun tarjouskilpailusta.

----------


## killerpop

> Onkos VARELY:n tarjouskilpailuasiakirjaa jossain joista löytyy tuo kohdeluettelo ja kalustovaatimukset? En satu löytämään ELY:n omilta sivuilta muuta kuin tuon ratkaisun tarjouskilpailusta.


Tässäpä kohdeluettelo liitteenä. Muita asiakirjoja itselläni ei ole. 
https://bussikirjasto.fi/ely/Liite_3...25281%2529.pdf

----------


## VX97

> Tässäpä kohdeluettelo liitteenä. Muita asiakirjoja itselläni ei ole. 
> https://bussikirjasto.fi/ely/Liite_3...25281%2529.pdf


Kiitoksia tuosta  :Smile:

----------


## VX97

Bussikirjastossa näkyy että Länsilinjoille on tullut 2 9700 UG Volvoa ja yksi NG 9700 Volvo. Kenties vaunuja Pori - Kankaanpää reitille? Vaiko pikavuoro autoiksi? Aika tuoretta kalustoa.

----------


## Star 701

> Bussikirjastossa näkyy että Länsilinjoille on tullut 2 9700 UG Volvoa ja yksi NG 9700 Volvo. Kenties vaunuja Pori - Kankaanpää reitille? Vaiko pikavuoro autoiksi? Aika tuoretta kalustoa.


Eivät ole kuitenkaan ihan tuliteriä, vaan ovatten entisiä Alltoursin autoja Virosta.

#155 BVN-955 B13R/9700H NG vm. 2013 (ex. 060BJG)
#156 BVN-956 B11R/9700H UG vm. 2015 (ex. 515BNB)
#157 BVN-957 B11R/9700H UG vm. 2015 (ex. 040BNB)

----------


## killerpop

> Kenties vaunuja Pori - Kankaanpää reitille? Vaiko pikavuoro autoiksi? Aika tuoretta kalustoa.


#157 oli tällä viikolla jo EB-väreissä. Huittisten linja kun alkoi, niin autojahan ei tuolloin hankittu lisää, vaan otettiin käytännössä tilausajoista ja vara-autoista. Kieltämättä tämä näkyy Ikaalisten reitillä niin, että pari hukattavaa autoa on siellä aktiiviajossa. Tuskin autohankinnat tähänkään vielä jäi, vähän sellaista kutinaa, että jotain tuolta Pohjolan Liikenteen kaukoliikennekalustosta tulee, jotka ovat kömpelöitä Lohjan suunnan liikenteeseen.

----------


## VX97

> Eivät ole kuitenkaan ihan tuliteriä, vaan ovatten entisiä Alltoursin autoja Virosta.
> 
> #155 BVN-955 B13R/9700H NG vm. 2013 (ex. 060BJG)
> #156 BVN-956 B11R/9700H UG vm. 2015 (ex. 515BNB)
> #157 BVN-957 B11R/9700H UG vm. 2015 (ex. 040BNB)


Googlesta löytyi kuvia autoista. Ovatkin todella siistejä pelejä, eli melkein tuliteriä. Jää nähtäväksi minnepäin nämä autot menee.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:44 ----------




> #157 oli tällä viikolla jo EB-väreissä. Huittisten linja kun alkoi, niin autojahan ei tuolloin hankittu lisää, vaan otettiin käytännössä tilausajoista ja vara-autoista. Kieltämättä tämä näkyy Ikaalisten reitillä niin, että pari hukattavaa autoa on siellä aktiiviajossa. Tuskin autohankinnat tähänkään vielä jäi, vähän sellaista kutinaa, että jotain tuolta Pohjolan Liikenteen kaukoliikennekalustosta tulee, jotka ovat kömpelöitä Lohjan suunnan liikenteeseen.


Aivan, ilmeisesti nuo kaksi muutakin menossa EB liikenteeseen. Samanlainen kutina että autoja hommataan lisää, nyt kun liikennettä lisääntyy kesällä. Toivottavasti fiksun oloista ja modernia kalustoa on tulossa myös seutulinjoille.

----------


## VX97

Bussidatassa kuva autosta #156 valkoisilla Länkkärin teippauksilla numeroineen ja WiFi teippauksella. Ei ole Charter teippausta eikä ExpressBus maaleissa tämä niin mietin olisiko tämä mahdollisesti tulossa Porin ja Kankaanpään suuntaan ajoon. Upean näköinen tämä Volvo.

----------


## VX97

Pori - Kankaanpää reitillä tullaan käyttämään EB kalustoa, tämä varmistui tänään kun kyselin Länsilinjojen asiakaspalvelusta asiaa. Mainiota!

----------


## rane

Tänään näin EB:t numerot 35 ja 72.

----------


## VX97

> Tänään näin EB:t numerot 35 ja 72.


Tuo 72 on Länskällä vara-autona Porin ja Kankaanpään välillä. Loput autot on Volvoja. Ainakin toistaiseksi tuolla Eaglella ajettu väliaikaisesti, ilmeisesti tuo auto jäänee vara-auton rooliin jossain kohtaa mitä olen saanut ymmärtää. Volvo B13R #37 käväisi myös pikaisesti Porissa mutta lähti takaisin Tampereelle.

----------


## rane

Viime aikoina on K:päässä seutuliikenteesä olleet autot 5, EB27, EB35, EB37 ja 150.

----------


## repesorsa

> Länsilinjojen entinen 77 Expressbussi Scania Carrus on maanantaina televisiossa Latelan poikien tuunattavana.


Hienohan siitä tuli, nyt kun Latela tuli uusintana cool.png

----------


## nickr

Länsilinjoilta on nyt viime aikoina siirtynyt niin paljon kalustoa Tampereelta muualle, että olen jo itsekin mennyt ihan sekaisin. Täällä foorumilla julkaistujen tietojen ja kuvasivustoilta löytyneiden kuvien avulla tein pienen listauksen, että mitkä autot ovat siirtyneet minnekin. Tässä listassa ei ole siis uusia ostoksia, vain ne Tampereelta siirtyneet autot. Valitettavasti tämä nyt ei myöskään liity kauko- eikä tilausliikenteeseen, mutta ajattelin, että parempi tehdä yksi listaus yhdelle sivulle kuin jokaiselle havaintosivulle erikseen.

Turkuun siirtyneet: 14, 24, 59, 73-76
Joensuuhun: 6, 15, 16, 96, 97, 98-101, 145-147 (Hämeenlinnasta)
Jyväskylään: 41, 51, 120
Jämsään: 34, 86

Jos/kun jotain puuttuu tai on väärin, niin korjatkaa. Tampereen varikolla olen nähnyt OXIt 29, 49 ja 89, niitä tuskin enää käytetään. Sama kohtalo todennäköisesti autoilla 90-93, vaikka niitä en ole nähnytkään. Mutta onko auton 113 olinpaikasta kenelläkään tietoa?

EDIT: Oxit, sekä autot #91 ja #92 ovatkin myynnissä Nettikoneessa. Eli siis autoista 90, 93 ja 113 ei ole minulla tietoa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Eli siis autoista 90, 93 ja 113 ei ole minulla tietoa.


90 ja 93 on ainakin kalkkilaivoina ajossa Hämeenlinnassa.

----------


## killerpop

> Turkuun siirtyneet: 14, 24, 59, 73-76
> Jos/kun jotain puuttuu tai on väärin, niin korjatkaa. Tampereen varikolla olen nähnyt OXIt 29, 49 ja 89, niitä tuskin enää käytetään. Sama kohtalo todennäköisesti autoilla 90-93, vaikka niitä en ole nähnytkään. Mutta onko auton 113 olinpaikasta kenelläkään tietoa?


#73 ja #74 eivät ole tainneet olla hetkeäkään missään muualla kuin Turun seudulla. Alkuun Auran linjalla ja nyttemmin sitten Föli-liikenteessä.
#89 on kuulemma havaittu lokakuussa Jyväskylässä, joskin autosta on leima ollut jo tovin ummessa ja kulkenut Seppälän alueella koerekisterikilvin. Mitä se siellä teki, jää ainakin toistaiseksi mysteeriksi.

Nykyiset ikävaatimukset tekevät käyttökelpoisista, ehjistä autoista ikävä kyllä jätettä, vaikka olisivat oikein soivassa kunnossa.

----------


## Eppu

Auto #113 on tosiaan mysteeri kun se on kadonnut jonnekin. Olisin suonut sille töitä liityntälinjalla 16, jossa on alusta alkaen palvellut aivan liian usein näitä tanskasta uitettuja 8500:ia.

Ja tuohon listaan lisättäköön iveco #17, joka poistettiin.

----------


## Star 701

> Auto #113 on tosiaan mysteeri kun se on kadonnut jonnekin. Olisin suonut sille töitä liityntälinjalla 16, jossa on alusta alkaen palvellut aivan liian usein näitä tanskasta uitettuja 8500:ia.
> 
> Ja tuohon listaan lisättäköön iveco #17, joka poistettiin.



Tuossa Ivecossa käsittääkseni oli moottorissa teknistä vikaa jonkavuoksi se sitten poistui.

----------


## nickr

> 90 ja 93 on ainakin kalkkilaivoina ajossa Hämeenlinnassa.


Aivan, unohdin että nehän ovatkin tainneet olla siellä jo jonkin aikaa. 




> #73 ja #74 eivät ole tainneet olla hetkeäkään missään muualla kuin Turun seudulla. Alkuun Auran linjalla ja nyttemmin sitten Föli-liikenteessä.


Joo niinpä olikin, laitetaan näppäilyvirheen piikkiin.  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:40 ----------




> Auto #113 on tosiaan mysteeri kun se on kadonnut jonnekin. Olisin suonut sille töitä liityntälinjalla 16, jossa on alusta alkaen palvellut aivan liian usein näitä tanskasta uitettuja 8500:ia.


Alkaa valumaan ehkä offtopicin puolelle, mutta onko kenelläkään tietoa, mihin asti Länsilinjojen on määrä ajaa linjaa 16? Luulisi, ettei kovin kauaa enää noita 14-vuotiaita 8500:ia käytetä, mutta jos sopimus jatkuu vielä pidempäänkin, niin jotain uudempaa varmaan tarvitsee tilalle.

----------


## Eppu

> Alkaa valumaan ehkä offtopicin puolelle, mutta onko kenelläkään tietoa, mihin asti Länsilinjojen on määrä ajaa linjaa 16? Luulisi, ettei kovin kauaa enää noita 14-vuotiaita 8500:ia käytetä, mutta jos sopimus jatkuu vielä pidempäänkin, niin jotain uudempaa varmaan tarvitsee tilalle.


https://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikalli...opimukset.html

Tuolta selviää, että kohteen 33 liikenne jatkuu kevääseen 2024 saakka. Kun ko. linjat kilpailutettiin uudelleen niin juurikin nuo siirtyivät kaiketi linjalle 16. Sinänsä erikoista että #113 oli nimenomaan entisen linjan 83 vakkariauto, ja sitä ei ole 16:lla nähty kertaakaan.

----------


## Rebiaf

> https://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikalli...opimukset.html
> 
> Tuolta selviää, että kohteen 33 liikenne jatkuu kevääseen 2024 saakka. Kun ko. linjat kilpailutettiin uudelleen niin juurikin nuo siirtyivät kaiketi linjalle 16. Sinänsä erikoista että #113 oli nimenomaan entisen linjan 83 vakkariauto, ja sitä ei ole 16:lla nähty kertaakaan.


Kyllä se 113 vielä lujassa ajossa on. Tänäänkin (20.10.) 4:15-21:15 linjan 80 eri variaatioita. 
Lisäys: Mitä tulee linjan 16 autoihin, niin jos se pyörii kahdella autolla, toisena on usein joku 2016 8900. Keskimäärin ehkä 10v ikäistä kalustoa. Melko sopivaa tuollaiselle lyhyelle ratikan liityntälinjalle.

----------


## nickr

> Kyllä se 113 vielä lujassa ajossa on. Tänäänkin (20.10.) 4:15-21:15 linjan 80 eri variaatioita. 
> Lisäys: Mitä tulee linjan 16 autoihin, niin jos se pyörii kahdella autolla, toisena on usein joku 2016 8900. Keskimäärin ehkä 10v ikäistä kalustoa. Melko sopivaa tuollaiselle lyhyelle ratikan liityntälinjalle.


Tuo 113 oli tosiaan vähintään kaksi kuukautta poissa käytöstä, itsekin havaitsin se vasta viikko sitten ensimmäistä kertaa kesän jälkeen. 

Linja 16 tarvitsee arkisin neljä autoa. Elo-syyskuussa ei juuri muita autoja linjalla ollutkaan kuin 8500:ia, nyt on alkanut olla vähän sekalaisempaa kalustoa, esim. tänään autoina oli avoimesta datasta katsottuna #109, #124, #125 ja #136.

----------


## vaajy

Länsilinjat kulki Tampereelta Sastamalaan jo vuosia. Ennen oli tosi kallis se reitti.

Nyt tuli OnniBus.com kyseiselle pätkälle ja kummasti sama reitti halpeni jopa puolella euroissa.

Länkkäri ei enää aja Sastamalaan täältä, onkohan kannattamattomaksi mennyt. Tai sitten loppui muuten vain.
Toivottavasti Länsilinjat ei heittäisi pyyhkettä kehään, mutta ilmaisen vinkin annan. Ikaalisissakin tulisi varmaan käytyä, jos olisi vähän kohtuullisempaa.
Nyt maksaa 14,30 Ikaalisiin Tampereelta ja se ei ole millään lailla kohtuullinen tai houkutteleva. Tarjouksia harvoin, koska ei ole kilpailua.

Olen säästeliäs, joten teen mieluummin 16,60 menopaluun turkuun Paunulla kuin maksan 28,60 että käyn menopaluulla Ikaalisissa. Ja jää vielä rahaa esim. useaan Tre-HML menopaluuseen.

Nyt on oikeasti halpaa kyseisellä TRE- Sastamala välillä, alimmillaan 6,80, kun ennen hinta oli helposti 14 euroa.
Pitäisikö OnniBus.comin liikennöidä myös Ikaalisiin, että ihmisillä olisi varaa käyttää busseja.

----------


## Eppu

> Länsilinjat kulki Tampereelta Sastamalaan jo vuosia. Ennen oli tosi kallis se reitti.
> 
> Nyt tuli OnniBus.com kyseiselle pätkälle ja kummasti sama reitti halpeni jopa puolella euroissa.


Tampere - Huittinen on nykyään elyn kilpailuttamaa liikennettä. Vuoden alusta yrittäjäksi vaihtui Satakunnan liikenne, siksi punaiset onnibus -väriset bussit suhaavat nyt tätä väliä.

----------


## Tuomas.P

Onko muuten Länsilinjoilla varikkoa Ylöjärvellä?

----------


## kiitokurre

> Onko muuten Länsilinjoilla varikkoa Ylöjärvellä?


Joo on varikko Ylöjärvellä

----------


## Tuomas.P

Missä päin Ylöjärveä, ainakin joskus aikoinaan taisi olla Takamaantiellä tallit?

----------


## nickr

> Missä päin Ylöjärveä, ainakin joskus aikoinaan taisi olla Takamaantiellä tallit?


Tuossa: https://www.google.fi/maps/@61.55186.../data=!3m1!1e3

----------


## Rebiaf

> Missä päin Ylöjärveä, ainakin joskus aikoinaan taisi olla Takamaantiellä tallit?


Autotiellä. Sepä sopiva tiennimi varikolle.  :Tongue:

----------


## Tuomas.P

Mitä linjoja sieltä liikennöidään? Onko linja 80 ainoa?

----------


## nickr

Länsilinjojen Tampereen varikolla on parkissa autot #15 ja #16, vielä Joensuun väreissä. Ovatkohan mahdollisesti palaamassa Nysse-liikenteeseen?

----------


## vaajy

Mihin kaikkialle Länsilinjat kulkee Tampereelta pikavuoroilla? Onko mitään käymisen arvoisia kohteita?

Vieläkö niillä on lähtöjä Helsinkiin?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:56 ----------




> Mitä linjoja sieltä liikennöidään? Onko linja 80 ainoa?


Nyssen mukaan 80A, 80B, 80C, 11, 31, 30, 15A, 15B, 16, 29, 32, 71, 72, 77, 78.

https://www.nysse.fi/aikataulut-ja-reitit/linjat.html

Siellä voi olla vanhaa tietoa kylläkin, esim. 103 on nykyään Vekka Group. Kasilta näköjään saivat Väinö Paunu Oy:n pois...

----------


## vaajy

Hinnat kohdillaan Länsilinjoilla. Ei ihme ettei ole ikinä matkustajia ExpressBussissa Ikaaliisiin.

14,80 euroa meno ja 14,80 paluu.

Olisi niin kiva mennä Ikaalisiin edes kerran elämässä, mutta esim. junalla 28 eurolla pääsee jo Oulun seudulle. Ei vaikeaa arvata minkä valitsee?

Sitä paitsi Ikaalisten kylpylä on nykyään surkea paikka, kun sinne ei pääse enää vain uimaan, vaan täytyy tilata kylkeen ylihinnoiteltu hotelliyö ja se tekee matkasta vain kalliimman.
Matkaa reitillä on 55 kilometriä. 1h 10 min.

Ehkä seuraavassa elämässä Ikaalisiin noilla hinnoilla.

----------


## canis lupus

> Hinnat kohdillaan Länsilinjoilla. Ei ihme ettei ole ikinä matkustajia ExpressBussissa Ikaaliisiin.
> 
> 14,80 euroa meno ja 14,80 paluu.


Tuo matka yhteen suuntaan maksaa yrittäjälle n. 40 pelkästään polttoainekuluissa jos lähdetään siitä että linja-auto kuluttaa sen 35l/100. Siihen lisättynä kuljettajan palkka ja muut lisätyt kulut niin enpä menisi sanomaan että on enää niin kallista

----------

